# Escheburg "for Girls only"



## Cristina (31. August 2006)

Hallo Mädels,

Es ist nun soweit am Dienstag startet das erste Biken 
*"for Girls only" .*

Zur Zeit sind wir zu Dritt: Andrea, Dagmar und ich

Es ist an alle Mädels gerichtet die schon fahren oder es mal versuchen wollen.
Es wird ein gemäßigtes Tempo gefahren (und das meine ich auch so) und es wird viel Wert auf Techniktraining gelegt.

*Ziel* ist es in erster Linie die Kondition und die Fahrtechnik zu verbessern und die 55 Runde der Cyclassics im Sommer  .

*Ort: * Turnhalle in Escheburg
*Termin: * immer Dienstags evtl. 17:00 Uhr oder 18:00 Uhr

Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (31. August 2006)

Ich werde versuchen, mit Euch mitzuhalten. Aber ich bin gaaanz blutiger Anfänger und bitte um Nachsicht  
Aber wer es nicht zumindest versucht, kann auch nicht mitreden!  

Also bis Dienstag! 

*@Cristina*
mal ganz professionell: Postet Du noch im LMB? 

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (31. August 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> *@Cristina*
> mal ganz professionell: Postet Du noch im LMB?
> 
> Daggi



Wenn wir 18:00 Uhr festhalten, dann setzte ich es rein.
Andrea paßt das ?


----------



## Stemmel (1. September 2006)

Manni hat es geschafft: Ich habe zumindest schon mal einen eigenen Rahmen. Der Anfang ist gemacht. Auch wenn man damit alleine nicht fahren kann... Die anderen Teile kommen dann halt nach und nach. 

(Übrigens: Bei der Farbe habe ich mich durchgesetzt  )

Hier liegt der neue Schatz schön weich gebettet (mal sehen, wer von den "Schätzen" heute abend da liegen darf)





Daggi


----------



## gnss (1. September 2006)

coole farbe, bist du überhaupt bei der freiwilligen feuerwehr?


----------



## Stemmel (1. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> coole farbe, bist du überhaupt bei der freiwilligen feuerwehr?



Manno, das ist doch "Apfelsinen-Orange" und nicht "Feuerwehr-Rot"  

Diese feinen Unterschiede erkennen halt doch nur *GIRLS ONLY* 

Daggi


----------



## Manni1599 (3. September 2006)

So, langsam nimmt das Projekt "Mein erstes richtiges Bike" Gestalt an:

Heute (eben) hat Daggi eine Gabel ersteigert:





und schon bald sollen die noch fehlenden Teile folgen......


----------



## Cristina (4. September 2006)

Na Dagmar,

steht es denn bis Morgen?  
Hab gepostet im LMB
Freu mich.

Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (4. September 2006)

Habe mich soeben eingetragen!  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (4. September 2006)

Särwuss,

menno...habe eben erst mitbekommen, dass es für *Girls only* etwas "eigenes" gibt  

Habe mich auch mal für morgen eingetragen.
Noch eine Frage: Können wir den Termin langfristig auf Mittwoch oder Donnerstag legen? 

@stemmel: Coole Farbe  

@manni: Will auch so eine Gabel


----------



## Stemmel (4. September 2006)

Meinetwegen können wir den Termin für die Zukunft auch gerne verlegen. Der von mir favorisierte Tag wäre dann - wenn wir einen festen Termin haben wollen - der Mittwoch.  
Ich befürchte nur, dass es zeitlich mit 18 Uhr künftig ein wenig knapp werden wird. Wenn wir aus dem Urlaub zurückkommen, wird es bestimmt schon um 20 Uhr dunkel....  

*@ahara*
Ja, die Farbe ist doch wirklich klasse. Damit ist "rosa" für die 55er-Tour allerdings gestorben  Nur schade, dass man mit Rahmen, Sattelklemme und Gabel alleine noch nicht fahren kann. Die anderen Teile müssen dann wohl so nach und nach kommen, so dass ich das Rad nicht mit in den Urlaub nehmen kann. Wobei es auf dem schwarzen Autodach bestimmt auch cool aussehen würde  Aber Manni hat ja so gewisse "Qualitätsansprüche", die sich mit meinem finanziellen Budget nicht vereinbaren lassen. 

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (4. September 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> Meinetwegen können wir den Termin für die Zukunft auch gerne verlegen. Der von mir favorisierte Tag wäre dann - wenn wir einen festen Termin haben wollen - der Mittwoch.
> Ich befürchte nur, dass es zeitlich mit 18 Uhr künftig ein wenig knapp werden wird. Wenn wir aus dem Urlaub zurückkommen, wird es bestimmt schon um 20 Uhr dunkel....  Daggi



Mittwochs wäre gut. Die Uhrzeit müssen wir dann mal sehen. Nightrides sind ja auch ganz schön...bräuchte dann nur noch Licht. Lupine?? Oder geht auch irgendwas anderes? Frag mal deinen "Mann".



			
				Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> a, die Farbe ist doch wirklich klasse. Damit ist "rosa" für die 55er-Tour allerdings gestorben


Ja, das sähe doch etwas sch... aus. Werden schon was anderes finden...


----------



## Cristina (4. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwochs wäre gut. Die Uhrzeit müssen wir dann mal sehen. Nightrides sind ja auch ganz schön...bräuchte dann nur noch Licht. Lupine?? Oder geht auch irgendwas anderes? Frag mal deinen "Mann".



Nicht eher der Donnerstag um 17:00 Uhr ?
Mittwoch wird für mich sehr schwer....

Cristina


----------



## ahara (4. September 2006)

Wie gesagt...für mich wären beide Tage ok.


----------



## Stemmel (4. September 2006)

*Wöchentlicher Termin *
Dann würde ich sagen dass wir den Donnerstag festhalten. Andrea und mir ist es 'egal' und Christina passt der Donnerstag besser. Mir passt auch 17 Uhr.  

Super, dass wir einen gemeinsamen Termin gefunden haben!    

Nun hoffen wir noch, dass sich vielleicht auch noch weitere "Anfängerinnen" finden, damit ich bei Euch beiden "Trainierten" nicht so alleine bin... 

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (4. September 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> *Wöchentlicher Termin *
> Dann würde ich sagen dass wir den Donnerstag festhalten. Andrea und mir ist es 'egal' und Christina passt der Donnerstag besser. Mir passt auch 17 Uhr.
> 
> Super, dass wir einen gemeinsamen Termin gefunden haben!
> ...



Sehr schön.... 
Cristina


----------



## ahara (4. September 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nun hoffen wir noch, dass sich vielleicht auch noch weitere "Anfängerinnen" finden, damit ich bei Euch beiden "Trainierten" nicht so alleine bin...



Also ich konnte noch eine Freundin überreden (überzeugen), wie schön es doch ist, mit uns Mädels durch den Wald zu "heizen". Sie hat sofort begeistert zugesagt  
Cool, oder  ?


			
				Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> ...damit ich bei Euch beiden "*Trainierten*" nicht so alleine bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (4. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich konnte noch eine Freundin überreden (überzeugen), wie schön es doch ist, mit uns Mädels durch den Wald zu "heizen". Sie hat sofort begeistert zugesagt
> Cool, oder  ?




Diese Woche sollten wir auch am Donnerstag fahren, dann wie besprochen um 17:00 Uhr.
Ich fahre auf jeden Fall und es soll auch wieder schön warm werden 

Cristina


----------



## ahara (4. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Woche sollten wir *auch *am Donnerstag fahren, dann wie besprochen um 17:00 Uhr.
> Ich fahre auf jeden Fall und es soll auch wieder schön warm werden


Damit meinst du Di *und* Do, richtig?   Bin dabei!

Setzt du den Termin ins LMB? Vermerke dabei bitte noch *For girls only*


----------



## Cristina (4. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Damit meinst du Di *und* Do, richtig?   Bin dabei!
> 
> Setzt du den Termin ins LMB? Vermerke dabei bitte noch *For girls only*




Termin: Do 07.09.06 17:00 Uhr ist im LMB mit Zusatz


----------



## Stemmel (5. September 2006)

Donnerstag weiß ich noch nicht. 
Ist doch meine letzte Woche vor unserem Urlaub und evt. möchte ich auch schon gerne am Freitag frei machen  Da ich aber morgen auch schon einen Termin habe, werde ich vermutlich am Donnerstag "bis zum bitteren Ende" arbeiten müssen und wohl nicht dabei sein.  Falls doch, werde ich mich im LMB eintragen. 

Aber heute steht auf alle Fälle!  

Super auch, dass Andrea noch ihre Freundin motivieren konnte!  

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (5. September 2006)

Bin total aufgeregt, werde gleich meine Kleine abholen.
Magura Bremsen , neue Laufräder, neuen Vorbau  neue tolle odi-Griffe...
Es kann gebiked werden.


----------



## Stemmel (5. September 2006)

...ich wusste gar nicht, dass dein Bike ein 'Mädchen' ist... Ich dachte, Scott wäre eine Jungsname...    

Daggi


----------



## ahara (5. September 2006)

Du hast alles im Griff wie ich sehe...    Dann kann uns ja nur noch das Wetter dazwischen kommen...


----------



## Stemmel (5. September 2006)

Keine bösen Geister beschwören: *Das Wetter bleibt trocken!!!!! *

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (5. September 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich wusste gar nicht, dass dein Bike ein 'Mädchen' ist... Ich dachte, Scott wäre eine Jungsname...
> 
> Daggi



die Kleine heißt Susi, deshalb kann ich mich nicht trennen....


----------



## Cristina (5. September 2006)

Nette erste gemütliche Runde ca. 30 km und 2,00 Stunden ?

Leider habe ich vergessen mein Tacho bei Abfahrt auf Null zu setzen, 
hat Jemand die korrekten Daten?

Wir waren zu viert:
Dagmar, Andrea, Christine und eh... ja den Name habe ich vergessen, sorry.

@Dagmar
war echt begeistert, hätte nicht erwartet, daß die Runde so abwechlungsreich und schon so anspruchsvoll ist 
Das nächste Mal plan etwas mehr Zeit ein .

Freue mich auf Donerstag, da sind wir auch schon zu dritt   .
Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (5. September 2006)

*@Cristina *
wir waren zu fünft, denn Du warst auch dabei!   

Ja, ich fand die Runde auch sehr nett. Leider hatte ich meinen Tacho auch nicht auf 0 gestellt. Da fehlt mir noch die Übung... Aber als ich merkte, dass ich noch nicht mal eine Stunde unterwegs war, dachte ich mir, ich fahre nochmal Richtung Dahlbekschlucht. Und als ich dann schon da war, bin ich links abgebogen und war begeistert, das es gar nicht bergauf und bergab ging. Das hatte ich mir anders vorgestellt! Ich also immer weiter in dieses unbekannte Gebiet und dachte mir, dass das, von dem ihr immer erzählt, wohl rechtsrum sein muss. Denn links herum war es super! Und dann dachte ich mir, dass man bestimmt weiterhin oben am Feldrand langfahren kann. Doch auf einmal ging es bergab!  Gott sei Dank waren die Bremsen an Mannis Rad gut. Doch viel schlimmer war: Es ging auch wieder bergauf! Da musste ich dann schieben...  

Anbei noch ein Bild von meinem "Fahrradpuzzle": Mühsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen, aber bald ist es (hoffentlich) fertig!    





Daggi


----------



## ahara (5. September 2006)

Särwuss Mädels,

kann nur bestätigen was Cristina angeführt hat. War echt klasse. Hier noch die genauen Daten von "Jemand"   28km bei 1:43h. Schön, dass wir die Strecke beim zweiten Mal wiedergefunden haben  

Der Name, der dir entfallen ist, lautet *Kerstin*. 

Ja, und ich freue mich auch schon auf Donnerstag. Ohne Männer ist es doch viel entspannter    (War doch tatsächlich einer am Treffpunkt tststs  )

Wäre schön, wenn sich noch mehr *Girls *finden liessen, oder?



			
				Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> Anbei noch ein Bild von meinem "Fahrradpuzzle": Mühsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen, aber bald ist es (hoffentlich) fertig!


Was ist denn das Eingepackte? Sieht aus wie eine Kondompackung


----------



## schlumpfine (5. September 2006)

Hi Mädels, würd auch ganz gern mal mitkommen, aber diese woche schaff ichs wohl nich...
Wo seid ihr denn da unterwegs? Wie is euer technischer anspruch?
lg, diana


----------



## Stemmel (5. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn das Eingepackte? Sieht aus wie eine Kondompackung



Das ist ein Rollamajig von Avid. Das Teil bewirkt, dass man wesentlich leichter und präziser schalten kann.  

Genau das Richtige (und Wichtige) für einen Anfänger wie mich!    

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (5. September 2006)

schlumpfine schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mädels, würd auch ganz gern mal mitkommen, aber diese woche schaff ichs wohl nich...
> Wo seid ihr denn da unterwegs? Wie is euer technischer anspruch?
> lg, diana




Hallo Diana,

Heute hatten "Girls only" Premiere.
Wir waren rund um Escheburg unterwegs.
Technisch, naja eher gemischt.
Werden viel in der Hinsicht machen müssen.
Schau es dir mal an, wir fahren immer Donnerstags 17:00 Uhr.
Nächste Woche werden wir einige technische Übungen miteinflechten.

@Dagmar
Danke, wie konnte ich mich vergessen, waren wir wirklich schon soo viele ....

Am WE werde ich den X-Trail fahren, wer kommt mit ?

Cristina


----------



## gnss (5. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Am WE werde ich den X-Trail fahren, wer kommt mit ?



Ich, ach nee ich darf ja nicht. Oder braucht ihr einen Guide? Der ist nicht einfach zu finden.


----------



## schlumpfine (5. September 2006)

mmh, hi christina wann denn am we? wie find ich denn den treffpunkt?


----------



## Cristina (6. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich, ach nee ich darf ja nicht. Oder braucht ihr einen Guide? Der ist nicht einfach zu finden.




Ja, ja das glaube ich dir bei so vieleln netten Mädels


----------



## ahara (6. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> ...Am WE werde ich den X-Trail fahren, wer kommt mit ?


*ICH* wenn es von der Zeit passt. Mir würde es Samstag ab 14.30Uhr und Sonntag egal, hauptsache ich bin um 16Uhr wieder zurück...

Ist denn am WE auch *Girls only*?   Einen ortskundigen Guide können wir doch immer gebrauchen... 

@*schlumpfine*: wir treffen uns immer in Escheburg an der Schule. Kommst du aus Allermöhe? Dann fahre nur die Autobahn bis zum Ende, links Ri. Escheburg abfahren und dann re. den Stubbenberg rauf, an der Feuerwehr vorbei und re. Ri. Golfplatz abbiegen. Da siehst du uns das schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlumpfine (6. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Dann fahre nur die Autobahn...



mim bike? 
Also wenn dann Anreise auch mim Bike - ma ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich gar kein Auto hab.


----------



## Stemmel (6. September 2006)

schlumpfine schrieb:
			
		

> mim bike?
> Also wenn dann Anreise auch mim Bike - ma ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich gar kein Auto hab.



Dann fährst Du über Bergedorf die B5 Richtung Geesthacht und biegst dann links rauf in den Stubbenberg, dann weiter wie von ahara beschrieben. 

Oder aber mit der S-Bahn bis Bergedorf und dann mit dem Bus Linie 12 bis Escheburg Am alten Bahnhof. Dann auch nächste links rauf in den Stubbenberg. 

Ansonsten frage mal bei *gnss* nach, wie er fährt. Vielleicht hat er ja noch einen landschaftlich reizvolleren Weg im Angebot.  

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (6. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Ist denn am WE auch *Girls only*?   Einen ortskundigen Guide können wir doch immer gebrauchen...



@Ahara
"Girls only" immer am  Donnerstag und am Dienstag nach Absprache.
An Wochende hätte auch ich gerne mal was nettes männliches um mich...

@Ahara, gnss
Samstag ab 14.30Uhr ist auf für mich okay Treffpunkt an der Turnhalle?

@Diana
Schön, wenn du mitfahren könntest

Cristina


----------



## ahara (6. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> ...Samstag ab 14.30Uhr ist auf für mich okay Treffpunkt an der Turnhalle?


*Passt * 

...und abends essen wir uns alles wieder rauf, was wir dann (hoffentlich) "runterpedaliert" haben werden 

Habe den Termin mal ins LMB eingetragen


----------



## gnss (7. September 2006)

Du solltest den Schwierigkeitsgrad auf mittel setzen, es sind stellenweise sehr viele Wurzeln. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter.


----------



## ahara (7. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Du solltest den Schwierigkeitsgrad auf mittel setzen, es sind stellenweise sehr viele Wurzeln. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter.



erledigt!

...es soll doch wieder Sommer werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (7. September 2006)

*@gnss
@ahara*
Bei einem Blick auf die Uhrzeit kommt der Verdacht auf, dass Ihr kein Bett habt...  

Daggi


----------



## gnss (7. September 2006)

Ich saß bis kurz nach 12 auf dem Bike.


----------



## Manni1599 (7. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> An Wochende hätte auch ich gerne mal was nettes männliches um mich...
> 
> Cristina



Na gut! Wenn Du so nett fragst.................. 

Nein, im ernst, ich würde gern mitfahren, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt.

Grüsse vom "Urlauber"   

Manni


----------



## ahara (7. September 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> *@gnss
> @ahara*
> Bei einem Blick auf die Uhrzeit kommt der Verdacht auf, dass Ihr kein Bett habt...  Daggi



Bin schlafgewandelt   Ist doch Vollmond 

War für heute nicht Sonnenschein und 25 Grad angesagt??? Es regnet gerade...


----------



## Stemmel (7. September 2006)

Hallo Mädels!
Unabhängig von dem derzeit herrschenden Wetter werde ich heute wohl nicht an der Runde teilnehmen können.  Auch wenn ich trotzdem morgen arbeiten muss und keinen freien Freitag vor meinem Urlaub habe, muss ich heute bis zum bitteren Ende auf der Arbeit bleiben  Ist bei Euch auch vor dem Urlaub immer die Hölle los? Sprechen sich die Leute ab?  

Falls ich wider Erwarten doch eher Feierabend machen sollte, stoße ich einfach zu Euch. Wartet aber bitte nicht auf mich! 

*@ahara*
Wenn Du die Heizung zu Hause anmachst, werden es bestimmt noch 25 Grad, zumindest drinnen  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (7. September 2006)

Hi Mädels,
ich kann heute leider erst um 17.30Uhr kommen!!! Und ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass mich eine Schlammschlacht nicht wirklich reizt...hätte nichts dagegen, es ausfallen zu lassen...


----------



## gnss (7. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass mich eine Schlammschlacht nicht wirklich reizt...hätte nichts dagegen, es ausfallen zu lassen...




das bischen match, wird schon nicht so enden:


----------



## Cristina (7. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mädels,
> ich kann heute leider erst um 17.30Uhr kommen!!! Und ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass mich eine Schlammschlacht nicht wirklich reizt...hätte nichts dagegen, es ausfallen zu lassen...




Oje, und dabei ist noch nicht mal Herbst...
Schlamschlachten werden nicht ausbleiben und gefahren wird trotzdem, jedenfals werde ich fahren, irgendwoher muß die Kondition ja herkommen.

Heute habe ich Kirsten etwas gescheucht  .
Da ich Heute die Hälfte meiner Zeit auf der Autobahn verbracht habe, konnte ich die Absagen nicht mehr lesen.
Gewartet haben wir 15 Min.  .
War eine sehr kurze Runde etwa 16 Km auf 1 Stunde und viel Matsch 
Ihr werdet noch viel Spaß mit mir haben, denn ich mag jedes Schlamloch mitnehmen 

Cristina


----------



## ahara (8. September 2006)

Sorry,  aber ich habe es wirklich nicht geschafft, es kamen ganz plötzlich verschiedene Dinge auf einmal  
Hatte dir aber auf die Mailbox gesprochen und Kirsten Bescheid gegeben


----------



## Cristina (8. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry,  aber ich habe es wirklich nicht geschafft, es kamen ganz plötzlich verschiedene Dinge auf einmal
> Hatte dir aber auf die Mailbox gesprochen und Kirsten Bescheid gegeben



Kirsten hat bescheid gesagt, war auch nicht bös gemeint oder so...
Freue mich auf jeden Fall auf Samstag.
Bis dahin

Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (9. September 2006)

@gnss: Wie wird das Wetter?


----------



## schlumpfine (9. September 2006)

Mist, muss mich für heute doch ausklinken. Mir is was dazwischen gekommen. Wetter wird natürlich supaaah. Wünsch Euch viel Spaß!
LG, Diana


----------



## gnss (9. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> @gnss: Wie wird das Wetter?




Laut den Wetterfröschen sollte es am Wochenende 25° C und Sonne satt geben, aber davon ist nichts zu spüren.  Vorhin auf dem Rückweg aus den Habes habe ich sogar ein paar Tropfen abbekommen.


----------



## gnss (10. September 2006)

http://picasaweb.google.com/mars8472/X_09_09_2006


----------



## ahara (10. September 2006)

War 'ne schöne Tour gestern... auch mit den Männern


----------



## Cristina (10. September 2006)

Dienstag 17:00 Uhr 
Donnerstag 17:00 Uhr
sind jetzt im LMB


Cristina


----------



## ahara (10. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstag 17:00 Uhr Donnerstag 17:00 Uhr



Dienstag geht klar  Donnerstag müsste ich spätestens 18.30Uhr zurück sein (Termine, Termine) Wenn euch das zu früh ist muss ich es leider ausfallen lassen 

Donnerstag wird Kirsten auch wieder mit von der Partie sein


----------



## Stemmel (10. September 2006)

Für die nächsten zwei Wochen muss ich sowohl den Dienstag als auch den Donnerstag ausfallen lassen, DENN: Da bin ich auf *U R L A U B* !!!!    

Werde versuchen, dort soviel wie möglich zu fahren (auch, wenn ich jetzt schon  mit Grauen an die Steigungen denke) und mich dann wieder einklinken.  

Bis dahin wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß! 

Und die Idee mit der "Weihnachtsfeier" sollten wir auch nicht aus den Augen verlieren. 

Daggi


----------



## ahara (10. September 2006)

@stemmel: Schönen Urlaub wünsche ich euch!!! 

Wenn du so viel trainierst, fährst du uns nachher noch davon...  also gönne dir ruhig mal eine Pause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (10. September 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> Für die nächsten zwei Wochen muss ich sowohl den Dienstag als auch den Donnerstag ausfallen lassen, DENN: Da bin ich auf *U R L A U B* !!!!
> 
> Werde versuchen, dort soviel wie möglich zu fahren (auch, wenn ich jetzt schon  mit Grauen an die Steigungen denke) und mich dann wieder einklinken.
> 
> ...



Hallo Dagmar,
freunde dich bloss mit deinem neuen Renner an, wenn du wieder da bist möchten wir was sehen .
Schönen Urlaub euch Zwei und kommt heil wieder an.

wg: Weihnachtsfeier
Fondue in heimischer Umgebung steht noch...

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## ahara (10. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> wg: Weihnachtsfeier...Fondue in heimischer Umgebung steht noch...



hhmmmm...lecker


----------



## Cristina (10. September 2006)

wie war die Ausfahrt Heute?
Das Wetter war nur toll und der Töpfermarkt war auch echt nett.
Hab endlich eine Teekanne gefunden, die mir gefällt.
Dann kann der Herbst ja kommen...


----------



## ahara (10. September 2006)

Die Tour war bei diesem super Wetter natürlich einfach nur klasse. Sind ca. 33km gefahren. Waren einige nette Singletrails dabei. Wäre auch was für dich gewesen


----------



## Cristina (11. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tour war bei diesem super Wetter natürlich einfach nur klasse. Sind ca. 33km gefahren. Waren einige nette Singletrails dabei. Wäre auch was für dich gewesen



Sonntag ist bei uns Familientag, versuchen wir zumindenst 
Muß mich langsam wieder rantasten, die letzten Wochen haben mir kein Spaß gemacht, aber jetzt geht es wieder...
Man kann nicht Alles, auf jedenfall nicht Alles und sofort haben, leider 
Freue mich auf Dienstag.

Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (11. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dagmar,
> freunde dich bloss mit deinem neuen Renner an, wenn du wieder da bist möchten wir was sehen .
> Gruß
> Cristina



Nehme ja extra meinen "Personal Trainer" mit...   Mal sehen, was der so drauf hat...   

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (12. September 2006)

Die Dusche ist besetzt...
Na gut, dann kurz zu unserer Tour:

Waren Heute zu Dritt: Kirsten, Andrea und ich.
Sind Richtung Aumühle gefahren war eineb sehr schöne Runde besonders bei diesem tollen Wetter.
Die technische Daten, Fotos usw. folgen von Andrea.

Am Donnerstag wird es dann eine längere Runde  Richtung Aumühle mit Wilde 13 und X-Trail, freu mich schon ))))).

Cristina


----------



## ahara (12. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Waren Heute zu Dritt: Kirsten, Andrea und ich.
> Sind Richtung Aumühle gefahren war eineb sehr schöne Runde besonders bei diesem tollen Wetter.
> Die technische Daten, Fotos usw. folgen von Andrea.


war eine superschöne 33km Sonnenuntergangstour Ri. Aumühle um die Wilde 13 zu fahren.. geil war's...



			
				Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Am Donnerstag wird es dann eine längere Runde  Richtung Aumühle mit Wilde 13 und X-Trail, freu mich schon ))))).



Ich mich auch  ...habe mich eingetragen...hoffentlich bekomme ich alle meine Termine unter einen Hut


----------



## ahara (12. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Fotos usw. folgen von Andrea.


Die drei vom Grill


----------



## Cristina (13. September 2006)

Habe die Eintragung im LMB für Donnerstag geändert.
Dauer auf 2,5 Stunden und Anspruch auf mittel gesetz, paßt glaube ich eher.

Cristina


----------



## ahara (13. September 2006)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich es morgen schaffen werde. Fahre aus diesem Grund heute nochmal unserere gestrige Runde. Uhrzeit weiß ich noch nicht. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Cristina (13. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich es morgen schaffen werde. Fahre aus diesem Grund heute nochmal unserere gestrige Runde. Uhrzeit weiß ich noch nicht. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust?



Okay, ich bin auf jeden Fall da und freue mich auf jeden Sonnenstrahlen 
Fahren wir am Samstag nach Lüneburg ?

Cristina


----------



## ahara (13. September 2006)

Ich kann Samstag aber erst ab 14.30Uhr. Geht das in Ordnung?


----------



## Cristina (13. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann Samstag aber erst ab 14.30Uhr. Geht das in Ordnung?



Klar, holst Du uns um 15:00 Uhr ab ?


----------



## ahara (14. September 2006)

Ja, das kann ich machen. Müssen nur den einen Rücksitz einbauen, sonst können nicht alle mit... 

Für heute zum biken kann ich nichts versprechen   Werde es versuchen, warte aber bitte nicht auf mich... Nehme mich mal aus dem LMB

Ach ja...Kirsten kann ja heute nicht!


----------



## Cristina (14. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Für heute zum biken kann ich nichts versprechen   Werde es versuchen, warte aber bitte nicht auf mich... Nehme mich mal aus dem LMB
> 
> Ach ja...Kirsten kann ja heute nicht!



Habe 10 Min gewartet, dann  bin ich los.
Schon nach knapp 5 Min bin ich in ein Schlammloch mit dem Vorderrad hängengeblieben und habe einen Abgang über den Lenker gemacht, voll in besagtem Schlammloch 
ich sah aus, super...
So bin ich Richtung Aumühle gefahren die Wilde 13, dann an der Bille Richtung Reinbek, dann Wentorf bis Escheburg.
Auf dem Weg nach Aumühle bin ich so Einige neue Wege gefahren , Einige endeten im Nirvana, einige waren echt geil...
Insgesamt 42 Km in 3,5 Stunden ( die hälfte der Zeit habe ich wohl versucht mich auf meiner Karte wiederzufinden  )

Schön war es und es waren so einige MTBiker unterwegs. Die haaben alle ganz frech gegrinst, warum wohl?  
Mal sehen, ob ich morgen mit dem Rennrad aus HH nach Hause schaffe.

Bis nächsten Dienstag, dann mit einigen Übungen, die Andrea so gerne aus dem Wege geht 

Lieben Gruß
Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (14. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> habe einen Abgang über den Lenker gemacht, voll in besagtem Schlammloch


  dir ist hoffentlich nichts schlimmes passiert?? Naja, bist ja weitergefahren.. das wollte ich aber auch immer  





			
				Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Bis nächsten Dienstag, dann mit einigen Übungen, die Andrea so gerne aus dem Wege geht


Jaja...ich weiß schon  
Freu mich trotzdem auf die Runde...


----------



## gnss (15. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> ( die hälfte der Zeit habe ich wohl versucht mich auf meiner Karte wiederzufinden  )



Warum lässt du dir die Wege nicht einfach zeigen?


----------



## schlumpfine (15. September 2006)

selbst ist die frau!!!


----------



## ahara (15. September 2006)

schlumpfine schrieb:
			
		

> selbst ist die frau!!!


*genau*

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei dir nächste Woche aus?


----------



## Cristina (15. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Warum lässt du dir die Wege nicht einfach zeigen?



Weil ich gerne neuen Wege finden möchte und teliweise querfeldein fahre ( kann dir Andrea nur bestätigen´ ) und ich es eigentlich nicht Jedem zumuten kann.
Komme oft zu Wegkombinationen, wo die Tour weniger als 1 Km Asphalt oder breite Feldwege beinhaltet, und das mach mal nach 


Laß ich doch am Sonntag...


----------



## gnss (15. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Komme oft zu Wegkombinationen, wo die Tour weniger als 1 Km Asphalt oder breite Feldwege beinhaltet, und das mach mal nach


Nee ich lasse den Rehen und Wildschweinen ihre Trampelpfade.




			
				Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen, ob ich morgen mit dem Rennrad aus HH nach Hause schaffe.



Heute ist DER perfekte Tag um auf dem Deich nach Osten zu fahren. Denk dran: Wind ist der Berg des Norddeutschen.


----------



## ahara (15. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ich gerne neuen Wege finden möchte und teliweise querfeldein fahre ( kann dir Andrea nur bestätigen´ ) und ich es eigentlich nicht *Jedem *zumuten kann.


Aber *mir* schon, nä


----------



## Cristina (15. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Aber *mir* schon, nä



Du weißt schon nur die Harten.....


----------



## Cristina (15. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Heute ist DER perfekte Tag um auf dem Deich nach Osten zu fahren. Denk dran: Wind ist der Berg des Norddeutschen.



Nichts geht über MTB, aber der untergehenden Sonne entgegenzufahren hat was für sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (15. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Du weißt schon nur die Harten.....


jaja, mein Hausmeister hat sich auch schon beschwert... bin eben doch nicht so hart   Diese Arbeit sollen andere machen   Meine schönen Fingernägel


----------



## ahara (15. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts geht über MTB, aber der untergehenden Sonne entgegenzufahren hat was für sich.


aber die geht im Westen unter...


----------



## schlumpfine (15. September 2006)

Hi Mädels - und gnss *g* - ich werd nächste Woche mal mitkommen. Ob es Dienstag was wird, weiß ich noch nicht. Aber auf jeden FAll am Donnerstag! Muss mir aber erstmal wieder neue Schläuche zulegen, 2 Platten auf einer Tour sind echt zuviel   Und 5 in einer Woche erst recht! Und irschendwo noch andere Reifen auftreiben, so geht äh fährt das ja mal gar nicht...


----------



## Cristina (15. September 2006)

schlumpfine schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mädels - und gnss *g* - ich werd nächste Woche mal mitkommen. Ob es Dienstag was wird, weiß ich noch nicht. Aber auf jeden FAll am Donnerstag! Muss mir aber erstmal wieder neue Schläuche zulegen, 2 Platten auf einer Tour sind echt zuviel   Und 5 in einer Woche erst recht! Und irschendwo noch andere Reifen auftreiben, so geht äh fährt das ja mal gar nicht...




Na dann mal los....

Kann dir die "MYTHOS XC" empfehlen - Das Allround Talent für jeden Einsatzzweck! Einer der meistgefahrenste Cross-Country Reifen. 
Typ: Faltreifen 
Größe: 26 x 1.95" /26 x 2.10" 
Farben: redwall, blackwall 
Gewicht: 510 gr. 

Ich selber fahre  die 1.95 sind einfach top vor allem der Preis !!

Dienstags und Donnerstags only for Girls you know 

Cristina


----------



## schlumpfine (16. September 2006)

jop, einen (alten) mythos xc 2,10 hab ich noch...der bekommt ab morgen wieder die ehre, jedenfalls besser als der zerschlissene maxxis larsen (der hat nich lang durchgehalten)
ahso, und dienstag bin ich dabei...*freu*
lg, diana


----------



## ahara (18. September 2006)

Moinsen,

habe den Termin für Dienstag mal eingetragen...
Kirsten kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (18. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> habe den Termin für Dienstag mal eingetragen...
> Kirsten kommt!



Bis dahin..


----------



## schlumpfine (18. September 2006)

Mist, müsste 18:00 wieder zu Haus sein...ABschiedsfeier. Aber Donnerstag auf jeden Fall!


----------



## ahara (18. September 2006)

Hi Mädels,

habe mir heute ein RR zugelegt. Nun steht unserem Training für die Cyclassics nichts mehr im Wege....die 150er Runde schaffen wir locker, oder?  

Foto im Album...


----------



## gnss (18. September 2006)

Das Foto ist von der falschen Seite.


----------



## ahara (18. September 2006)

neues Foto folgt...


----------



## GFreude (18. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Das Foto ist von der falschen Seite.



Wieso falsche Seite? Der Einkaufskorb fehlt doch nur!  
Und die Pedale sind sehr sehr gefährlich. Vielleicht kann Andrea ja noch die Axel anbauen! 

Verzeih mir bitte Andrea. Ich konnte einfach nicht anders! Böse, böse ...

Bis demnächst, dann kannst du mich mit deinen bösen Blicken strafen!


----------



## schlumpfine (18. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> 
> habe mir heute ein RR zugelegt. Nun steht unserem Training für die Cyclassics nichts mehr im Wege....die 150er Runde schaffen wir locker, oder?
> 
> Foto im Album...





:thumbup: kann mir ein rr nich leisten, aber mit slicks muss das och zu schaffen sein.

btw: interessant, dass sich "hi mädels" die männer melden :biggrin:

mist, die smileys funzen immer noch net...


----------



## GFreude (18. September 2006)

schlumpfine schrieb:


> ...
> btw: interessant, dass sich "hi mädels" die männer melden :biggrin:
> ...



Im Rahmen von gender mainstreaming sei mir dieses, als Escheburger und "ich musste den ganzen Abend beim Italiener neben Andrea sitzen", doch erlaubt.

Oh; hab ich "musste" geschrieben? Ich wollte natürlich durfte schreiben!!!


----------



## ahara (18. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Das Foto ist von der falschen Seite.



besser so?


----------



## GFreude (18. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> besser so?



Ich find schon! Das erklärt auch wo der Einkaufskorb ist. Nämlich runtergefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (18. September 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Wieso falsche Seite? Der Einkaufskorb fehlt doch nur!
> Und die Pedale sind sehr sehr gefährlich. Vielleicht kann Andrea ja noch die Axel anbauen!
> Verzeih mir bitte Andrea. Ich konnte einfach nicht anders! Böse, böse ...
> Bis demnächst, dann kannst du mich mit deinen bösen Blicken strafen!



Der Einkaufskorb ist doch besser als Schutzblech, Klingel und Regenschirm am Votec, oder?  

Deine Frechheiten sind nur mit einem (oder auch zwei) Alster wieder gut zu machen  



> Ich musste den ganzen Abend beim Italiener neben Andrea sitzen


 Verstehe ich nicht   ICH *musste* neben einem Votec-Fahrer sitzen...muss ich noch mehr sagen...


----------



## GFreude (18. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> ...
> Deine Frechheiten sind nur mit einem (oder auch zwei) Alster wieder gut zu machen
> 
> Verstehe ich nicht   ICH *musste* neben einem Votec-Fahrer sitzen...muss ich noch mehr sagen...



 Gerne werde ich für meine Frechheiten bluten und es bei nächster Gelegenheit mit ein, zwei oder drei Alster oder auch Lambrusco wieder gut machen. 
Halt die Bänder heile und bis demnächst.


----------



## ahara (18. September 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> ..ein, zwei oder drei Alster oder auch Lambrusco
> 
> Halt die Bänder heile und bis demnächst.



Das mit den Bändern kann ich nicht versprechen, aber mindestens *drei* von obigem kann ich dir versichern


----------



## Cristina (18. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> 
> habe mir heute ein RR zugelegt. Nun steht unserem Training für die Cyclassics nichts mehr im Wege....die 150er Runde schaffen wir locker, oder?
> 
> Foto im Album...



Schickes Ding, jetzt nur noch Dagmar plattreden und dann kann es im Frühjahr losgehen...
Was für Pedale wirst Du fahren?


----------



## ahara (18. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Was für Pedale wirst Du fahren?


Das sind erstmal neue MTB-Klickies  , damit ich mir vorerst keine RR-Schuhe kaufen brauche...habe auch noch die Eggbeater, die dann demnächst ans mtb sollen


----------



## Cristina (18. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Das sind erstmal neue MTB-Klickies  , damit ich mir vorerst keine RR-Schuhe kaufen brauche...habe auch noch die Eggbeater, die dann demnächst ans mtb sollen




Rennradschuhe kann man auch mit SPD Pedale fahren ist nicht unüblich...
Die Hauptsache an deinem MTB sind auch zZ Pedale dran !!!

Rate mal, wer sich auch ein Rennrad kaufen will ???


----------



## ahara (18. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Rennradschuhe kann man auch mit SPD Pedale fahren ist nicht unüblich...
> Die Hauptsache an deinem MTB sind auch zZ Pedale dran !!!
> 
> Rate mal, wer sich auch ein Rennrad kaufen will ???



Dachtest du etwa ich schraube die Dinger immer um  

Dagmar??


----------



## Cristina (18. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Dachtest du etwa ich schraube die Dinger immer um
> 
> Dagmar??



Nee... nur die Befürchtung, daß das MTB demnächst rumliegt.

Es ist nicht Dagmar, noch einmal darfst du...


----------



## ahara (18. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Nee... nur die Befürchtung, daß das MTB demnächst rumliegt.
> 
> Es ist nicht Dagmar, noch einmal darfst du...



Simon??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (18. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Simon??




Ja, seine Ersparnisse hat er zusammengekratzt und es reicht....
Bei den Cyclassics wird er sein eigenes Rad fahren.


----------



## ahara (18. September 2006)

Das finde ich super


----------



## ahara (19. September 2006)

Habe vorhin mal eine kleine Übungsrunde auf dem RR gedreht: GEIL


----------



## ahara (19. September 2006)

GIRLS ONLY war heute nur zu zweit unterwegs. Kirsten und ich sind bei diesem Sch....wetter nur die "Daggi-Runde" gefahren und dabei ordentlich nass und verdammt dreckig geworden  War trotzdem gut...


----------



## Cristina (19. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> GIRLS ONLY war heute nur zu zweit unterwegs. Kirsten und ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cristina (20. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Bis Donnerstag
> 
> Cristina



Termin ist im LMB Donnerstag 17:00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (20. September 2006)

Ich muss mal sehen mit Donnerstag. Evtl. drehe ich eine Runde mit dem RR


----------



## GFreude (20. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Habe vorhin mal eine kleine Übungsrunde auf dem RR gedreht: GEIL



Andrea fährt fremd!


----------



## ahara (20. September 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Andrea fährt fremd!



Ach was... bleibe dem MTB treu. 
*Wir *sind doch erst einmal zusammen gefahren, oder? Wahrscheinlich fährst du immer heimlich fremd!?


----------



## ahara (20. September 2006)

Kann Donnerstag definitv *gar nicht* fahren...nicht mal RR    muss geschäftl. weg und kann nicht mal ein Rad mitnehmen 

@cristina: bin erst Fr.abend spät zurück. Wg. Sa.abend sprechen wir noch...


----------



## Cristina (20. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> @cristina: bin erst Fr.abend spät zurück. Wg. Sa.abend sprechen wir noch...



Schlechte Nachricht: werde kein PKW zur Verfügung haben...
Kann fahren, aber ....
Haben wir uns schon für Lüneburg oder Lübeck entschieden ?
Nina kommt evtl. mit nach Reinbek am 30.09.


----------



## Cristina (21. September 2006)

Kurzer Bericht

Heute waren wir zu dritt, Kirsten, Diana und ich.
Sind die Runde von Dagmar gefahren und dann, naja irgendwo im Wald.... 
Nette Trails, manchmal nicht so nette und nur 1 Sackgasse !!!
Nach knapp 2 Stunden waren wir wieder daheim.
Super Wetter, nette Mädels und das ganze nächsten Dienstag nochmal .

Apropo Jungs
es heiß zwar "for Girls only" aber dies ist auf das Biken bezogen nicht auf nette Beiträge zu diesem Thema.

Cristina


----------



## schlumpfine (21. September 2006)

Ja, war ne nette Runde. Und wenns mim Lernen passt, bin ich nächste Woche wieder dabei.

LG, Diana


----------



## Cristina (21. September 2006)

schlumpfine schrieb:


> Und wenns mim Lernen passt, bin ich nächste Woche wieder dabei.
> 
> LG, Diana



Termin Dienstag 17:00 Uhr ist im LMB gepostet


----------



## gnss (21. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Apropo Jungs
> es heiß zwar "for Girls only" aber dies ist auf das Biken bezogen nicht auf nette Beiträge zu diesem Thema.



Nee sonst wird uns wieder irgendetwas unterstellt.


----------



## Cristina (21. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Nee sonst wird uns wieder irgendetwas unterstellt.



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was denn ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (21. September 2006)

Dass wir immer die ersten sind, wenn es "hi mädels" heißt.


----------



## Cristina (21. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Dass wir immer die ersten sind, wenn es "hi mädels" heißt.




Jetzt weiß ich es ein Skorpion ?


----------



## gnss (21. September 2006)

Hast du einen Flicken für mich?


----------



## Cristina (21. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Hast du einen Flicken für mich?




Jede Menge )))
Ich werf dich einen zu:
Geburtsmonat und Tag zwischen 23.10 und 22.11 ?


----------



## gnss (21. September 2006)

nein


----------



## Cristina (21. September 2006)

Wie brutal von Dir...


----------



## schlumpfine (21. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Dass wir immer die ersten sind, wenn es "hi mädels" heißt.



 dass hier alles so ernst genommen wird. war nur ne feststellung, keine kritik oder unterstellung. also: fleißig weiter posten


----------



## Stemmel (23. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Rate mal, wer sich auch ein Rennrad kaufen will ???





ahara schrieb:


> Dagmar??



Bei aller Liebe: Nun hat mir Manni erst einmal ein MTB gebaut, das Geld war schon nicht im Budget für dieses Jahr eingeplant.  Ein RR muss nun wirklich noch warten. Trotzdem vielen Dank, dass Du dabei an mich gedacht hast!  

Urlaub war gut, doch leider war das mit meinem Training nicht so dolle. Bin leider krank geworden,  habe ich schon im "Hallo aus Escheburg" beschrieben. 

Werde am Montag mal so langsam wieder anfangen. Mal sehen, wie der Körper  da so mitspielt. Insofern kann ich es noch nicht versprechen, ob es nächste Woche schon wieder etwas mit "Girls only" mit mir wird. Vor allen Dingen nicht, wenn ich lese, was ihr in der Zwischenzeit für Touren gemacht habt... 

Daggi


----------



## Stemmel (23. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> 
> habe mir heute ein RR zugelegt. Nun steht unserem Training für die Cyclassics nichts mehr im Wege....die 150er Runde schaffen wir locker, oder?
> 
> Foto im Album...



HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH! Ich finde es von beiden Seiten schön!  


Und was macht die Gabel für das MTB? 

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (23. September 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH! Ich finde es von beiden Seiten schön!


 Danke ...




Stemmel schrieb:


> Und was macht die Gabel für das MTB?


Mal sehen was mein Budget noch so hergibt


----------



## Cristina (23. September 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Werde am Montag mal so langsam wieder anfangen. Mal sehen, wie der Körper  da so mitspielt. Insofern kann ich es noch nicht versprechen, ob es nächste Woche schon wieder etwas mit "Girls only" mit mir wird. Vor allen Dingen nicht, wenn ich lese, was ihr in der Zwischenzeit für Touren gemacht habt...
> 
> Daggi




Hallo Dagmar,

na dann mal los...
Wäre schön dich am Dienstag wiederzusehen, wenn es schon geht und keine Angst unser Tempo ist immernoch langsam, denn " langsam macht schnell"...


@Alle
schaut mal unter :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3031947#post3031947
;-)


Bis Dienstag
Cristina


----------



## ahara (24. September 2006)

@Stemmel: Welcome back...und danke für die nette Karte   Ich hoffe es geht dir jetzt besser und wir sehen uns  am Dienstag?!


----------



## Stemmel (24. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> @Stemmel: Welcome back...und danke für die nette Karte   Ich hoffe es geht dir jetzt besser und wir sehen uns  am Dienstag?!



Na, dann ist die Karte trotz der "wirren" Anschriftenangabe ja doch angekommen  
Gesundheitlich geht es bergauf  Ob es mit Dienstag schon klappt, weiß ich allerdings noch nicht.  Werde morgen mal wieder aufs Rad steigen und testen. Habe ja noch GANZE ZWEI WOCHEN URLAUB, da kann noch viel passieren 

Bis denne, 
Daggi


----------



## Cristina (25. September 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ob es mit Dienstag schon klappt, weiß ich allerdings noch nicht.
> Bis denne,
> Daggi



@Dagmar
Na, geht es schon ?

Zur zeit sind wir zu zweit: Andrea und ich evtl. Kirsten oder Diana ?
Hoffentlich bei so bleibendem Wetter.

bis dahin
Cristina


----------



## ahara (25. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> ...Zur zeit sind wir zu zweit: Andrea und ich



NEE....leider ohne mich...muss arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (25. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> NEE....leider ohne mich...muss arbeiten



Schaade, möchtest du dich austragen?
Findet Dienstag aber trotzdem statt, 
hoffentlich ohne auf Schlüsselpirsch im Treppenhaus und ohne Schuhe...


----------



## gnss (25. September 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> NEE....leider ohne mich...muss arbeiten



Nicht weinen, morgen soll es auch so genug Wasser geben: http://wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=9904


----------



## Stemmel (26. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> @Dagmar
> Na, geht es schon ?
> Cristina



Nee, heute lieber noch nicht   Habe gestern morgen eine Minirunde gedreht und fühlte mich eigentlich ganz gut. Aber nachdem ich gestern zuletzt Antibiotika genommen habe, bin ich heute schon wieder mit Halskratzen aufgewacht.  

Und ausserdem gibt es heute ab 18 Uhr *HSV* im Fernsehen. Auch wenn es zur Zeit mit dem Verein nicht gerade rosig aussieht, will ich das doch nicht verpassen.  Kann ja sein, dass sie jetzt endlich mal ein Spiel gewinnen    und dann will ich dabeigewesen sein.

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (26. September 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Und ausserdem gibt es heute ab 18 Uhr *HSV* im Fernsehen.
> Daggi



Nicht das ich mich nicht für Fußball interresieren würde, habe jahrelang im Verein gezockt, aber für MTB würde ich nicht tauschen...*bäh*


----------



## Eurydike2003 (26. September 2006)

So Mädels jetzt gehts los, denn ich bin endlich im Forum angekommen.
Heute kleine Tour durch den Wald über Stock und Stein. Man macht das Spaß
vielen Dank dafür.......

Eurydike


----------



## Cristina (26. September 2006)

Eurydike2003 schrieb:


> So Mädels jetzt gehts los, denn ich bin endlich im Forum angekommen.
> Heute kleine Tour durch den Wald über Stock und Stein. Man macht das Spaß
> vielen Dank dafür.......
> 
> Eurydike



Willkommen im Forum....
Waren ca 25 km auf 2,0 Stunden, neue Wege waren auch dabei wie immer 
Nette Runde und dabei den Regen umfahren das nächte Mal am Donnerstag

Cristina


----------



## Cristina (26. September 2006)

Termin:
Donnerstag um 17:00 Uh im LMB gepostet 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3264

Nur kein Regen bitte...


----------



## Stemmel (27. September 2006)

Eurydike2003 schrieb:


> So Mädels jetzt gehts los, denn ich bin endlich im Forum angekommen.
> Heute kleine Tour durch den Wald über Stock und Stein. Man macht das Spaß
> vielen Dank dafür.......
> 
> Eurydike




Irgendwann kommt jeder an, im Forum meine ich. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung...  

Herzlich Willkommen! 

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (27. September 2006)

Es ist bald Donnerstag und wir sind z.Z. Zweit...
Anita aus Brunsbek und ich, 

@Dagmar
was ist mit dir Dagmar?

Wird mal Zeit, das du uns deine Runde vorfährst...
In deiner Abwesenheit haben wir es nicht geschafft sie durchzufahren, nicht aus konditioneller Sicht, sondern eher der Orientierung wegen *snief*

Also, pack dich auf, bevor wir weiterhin im Wald herumirren müssen

Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (28. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Es ist bald Donnerstag und wir sind z.Z. Zweit...
> Anita aus Brunsbek und ich,
> 
> @Dagmar
> ...



Wer Urlaub hat ist klar im Vorteil!   

Komme gerade von "meiner Hausrunde" wieder. Etwas abgewandelt waren das 16 km in einer Stunde.  Das gute Wetter (hier scheint die Sonne) musste ich ausnutzen, wer weiß, wie es heute abend ist...  

Hätte ich das vorher gelesen, hätte ich kleine Zeichen wie bei einer Schnitzeljagd hinterlassen.  

Da ich meine Hausarbeit dafür vernachlässigt habe, muss ich jetzt da ran gehen. Und dann noch einkaufen. Mit heute 17 Uhr wird es daher bei mir nichts! Dienstag sind wir ja in Münster, aber nächsten Donnerstag wird es bei mir klappen! 

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (28. September 2006)

Eurydike2003 schrieb:


> So Mädels jetzt gehts los, denn ich bin endlich im Forum angekommen.



..hast es ja doch ohne meine Hilfe geschafft  Welcome here. Mal sehen wann es bei mir wieder geht


----------



## Cristina (28. September 2006)

Heute, Donnerstag:
Turnhalle-Escheburg richtung Aumühle-die 6-irgendwo in Escheburg-Turnhalle
das in 2,0 Stunden und insgesamt 31,5 km.

Zu zweit: Anita und ich,
ähmmm... nicht ganz wir hatten 2 FANS dabei ;-)
War schön, wir aber einmalig bleiben.

Soll Dienstag "Girls only" ausfallen?
Wer möchte fahren?

Cristina


----------



## ahara (28. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Soll Dienstag "Girls only" ausfallen?
> Wer möchte fahren?


Kann ich dir Montag Bescheid sagen, ob ich Zeit haben werde?


----------



## Stemmel (2. Oktober 2006)

Na, wie war Euer Sonntag NACH "der zweitschönsten Sache der Welt"?  

Ich wurde von Manni mit dem Rad gescheucht. Bis nach Schwarzenbek. Hin ging ganz gut , zurück war es schlechter , ganz schlecht war es ab Aumühle.:kotz:   Ich habe auch 'die 6' kennenlernen dürfen, leider auf dem Rückweg. Irgendwann hat mich dann einfach die Kraft verlassen, war doch ein wenig viel...  

43 km, 3 Stunden.   Für den Anfang bin ich zufrieden (obwohl ich das nicht so schnell wiederholen möchte!) 

Daggi 
die jetzt Sachen für Münster packen muss (um diese Zeit, und das nennt man dann Urlaub...)


----------



## Cristina (2. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Na, wie war Euer Sonntag NACH "der zweitschönsten Sache der Welt"?



Ruhig 
Junior war bei Freunden und ich im Bett, dann ging es nach Bergedorf zum
Bauernmarkt und verkaufsoffener Sonntag.
Hatte keine Kopfschmerzen *ätsch*, war halt ein guter Federweißer.
Die Party war okay, hab viel gelacht...



Stemmel schrieb:


> Ich wurde von Manni mit dem Rad gescheucht.
> 43 km, 3 Stunden.   Für den Anfang bin ich zufrieden (obwohl ich das nicht so schnell wiederholen möchte!)



Respekt, jetzt kennst du ja schon unsere nächste Strecke ;-)



Stemmel schrieb:


> die jetzt Sachen für Münster packen muss (um diese Zeit, und das nennt man dann Urlaub...)



Ich drück die Daumen und viel Spaß

Cristina


----------



## ahara (2. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ...43 km, 3 Stunden.   Für den Anfang bin ich zufrieden (obwohl ich das nicht so schnell wiederholen möchte!)



  Respekt... dann kannst du mir ja mal die 6 zeigen   Stelle doch mal ein Foto von deinem Bike ein..

menno, alle fahren momentan mehr als ich   will auch mal wieder...

Wünsche euch einen schönen Kurzurlaub..


----------



## Eurydike2003 (3. Oktober 2006)

Mahhhhhlzeit!!! Wollt nur schnell sagen, dass ich am Donerstag nicht kann.Muß mit meinem Sohn zum Arzt.....Aber nächste Woche geht klar am Dienstag. Laßt es Euch gut gehen......

Lieben Gruß Eurydike


----------



## Stemmel (3. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Respekt, jetzt kennst du ja schon unsere nächste Strecke ;-)



... ich hatte doch gesagt, dass ich es NICHT so schnell wiederholen möchte...  



ahara schrieb:


> Respekt... dann kannst du mir ja mal die 6 zeigen   Stelle doch mal ein Foto von deinem Bike ein..



Wie, DU kennst die 6 nicht? Fotos von meinem Bike sind doch schon laaange in der Galerie zu sehen.  

Münster war okay. Alle sieben Fahrer sind (trotz eines Sturzes von Mareike und einem Platten von Manni) gut ins Ziel gekommen. Die Zeiten waren auch zufriedenstellend. Alle wollen es im nächsten Jahr wiederholen. Hier können Ergebnisse nachgesehen werden: 

http://results.mikatiming.de/2006/muensterlandgiro/search.php

Nun geht mein Urlaub langsam zu Ende  Einmal am Wochenende noch nach Münster und dann war es das...  

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (3. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ... ich hatte doch gesagt, dass ich es NICHT so schnell wiederholen möchte...
> Daggi




Jaja....
nächster Termin:
Donnerstag um 17:00 Uhr,  hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit...


Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (9. Oktober 2006)

Eurydike2003 schrieb:


> Mahhhhhlzeit!!! Wollt nur schnell sagen, dass ich am Donerstag nicht kann.Muß mit meinem Sohn zum Arzt.....Aber nächste Woche geht klar am Dienstag. Laßt es Euch gut gehen......
> 
> Lieben Gruß Eurydike



Hi,
Dienstag um 17:00 Uhr an der Turnhalle geht klar.
Wer fährt noch mit ?
Werde posten

Cristina


----------



## gnss (9. Oktober 2006)

Na da hast du dir einen Mitfahrer eingefangen. Hoffentlich findest du den Weg zu dieser kleinen Dirtstrecke am Heidbergring.


----------



## Cristina (9. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Na da hast du dir einen Mitfahrer eingefangen. Hoffentlich findest du den Weg zu dieser kleinen Dirtstrecke am Heidbergring.



Kann es sein, daß irgendein Virus dieses Forum befallen hat ? *laach*
Mal im Ernst, das letzte Mal hat sich auch einer eingetragen, der sich nach seinen Äußerungen garnicht eingetragen hat ?????
Woran kann das nur liegen


----------



## gnss (9. Oktober 2006)

Vielleicht zittern deren Hände so sehr, dass sie statt auf den Link zum Termin anschauen auf den Link zum Mitfahren klicken.


----------



## Cristina (9. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Vielleicht zittern deren Hände so sehr, dass sie statt auf den Link zum Termin anschauen auf den Link zum Mitfahren klicken.



Meinst du, die müssen alle für die Überwinterung sorgen?


----------



## gnss (9. Oktober 2006)

Wohl kaum, wahrscheinlich waren die Zigaretten alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (11. Oktober 2006)

Hatte für morgen keinen Termin im LMB gefunden und habe mal einen eingestellt! 

Morgen soll das Wetter nochmal gut sein. Das müssen wir ausnutzen. 

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (11. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Hatte für morgen keinen Termin im LMB gefunden und habe mal einen eingestellt!
> 
> Morgen soll das Wetter nochmal gut sein. Das müssen wir ausnutzen.
> 
> Daggi



Bin dabei

Cristina


----------



## gnss (11. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Mal im Ernst, das letzte Mal hat sich auch einer eingetragen, der sich nach seinen Äußerungen garnicht eingetragen hat ?????
> Woran kann das nur liegen



Und heute schonwieder in Escheburg.


----------



## ahara (11. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Hatte für morgen keinen Termin im LMB gefunden und habe mal einen eingestellt! Morgen soll das Wetter nochmal gut sein. Das müssen wir ausnutzen.



Witzich... ich werde es wohl mal wieder nicht schaffen... 

@cristina: Wie war das mit Kino am Montach? Will/Geht sonst noch wer mit? Freitag Abend Caipi Abend bei mir? *Girls only* Diesmal werden wir ausreichend Eis haben...


----------



## Cristina (11. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> @cristina: Wie war das mit Kino am Montach? Will/Geht sonst noch wer mit? Freitag Abend Caipi Abend bei mir? *Girls only* Diesmal werden wir ausreichend Eis haben...



Montag Kino "das Parfum" super Buch, bin gespannt auf den Film...
Freitag geht es ab nach Braunschweig, gute Freundin zieht am Samstag morgen um.
Samstag nachmittag mit Freunden aus Braunschweig zurück, die bleiben bis Sonntag.
Geht also leider nicht....*snief*


----------



## gnss (12. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> @cristina: Wie war das mit Kino am Montach?



Ich bin zwar nicht Cristina: Montag 19:30 Cinemaxx Dammtor, aktueller Stand der Teilnehmer drei inklusive dir, vielleicht noch ein weiterer Eschebur*g*er, mehr weiß ich auch nich*t*.


----------



## Cristina (12. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht Cristina: Montag 19:30 Cinemaxx Dammtor, aktueller Stand der Teilnehmer drei inklusive dir, vielleicht noch ein weiterer Eschebur*g*er, mehr weiß ich auch nich*t*.



Danke Martin,
wie ist es mit Euch zwei, Dagmar und Manni?

@Dagmar
sorry wegen Heute morgen, ohne dich hätten wir böse verschlafen...


----------



## Stemmel (12. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> wie ist es mit Euch zwei, Dagmar und Manni?



Hm, ich glaube, das ist kein Film für mich... "Deutschland, ein Sommermärchen", DAS würde ich gerne sehen.  Und der läuft sogar in Bergedorf.



Cristina schrieb:


> @Dagmar
> sorry wegen Heute morgen, ohne dich hätten wir böse verschlafen...



Macht ja nichts. Morgen starten wir einen neuen Versuch! Ich erinnere Dich heute abend noch einmal 

Daggi


----------



## Stemmel (12. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Witzich... ich werde es wohl mal wieder nicht schaffen...



Schade! Habe gerade gestern zu Cristina gesagt, dass man von Dir nichts mehr hört oder sieht  Das ändert sich hoffentlich bald wieder! 



ahara schrieb:


> Freitag Abend Caipi Abend bei mir? *Girls only* Diesmal werden wir ausreichend Eis haben...



Welchen Freitag? Morgen oder der 20.10.?  

Daggi


----------



## Stemmel (12. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht Cristina: Montag 19:30 Cinemaxx Dammtor, aktueller Stand der Teilnehmer drei inklusive dir, vielleicht noch ein weiterer Eschebur*g*er, mehr weiß ich auch nich*t*.



Habe mit Manni gemailt: Er würde den Film wohl auch gerne sehen, hatte mit mir aber noch nicht darüber gesprochen (ich weiß ja nicht, ob Manni mit "vielleicht noch ein weiterer Escheburger´" gemeint war, denn die Buchstaben *gt* sind fett gedruckt. Kleiner Insider von euch Dreien?). Na gut, dann werde ich mir auch ein wenig Bildung antun... 

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eurydike2003 (12. Oktober 2006)

Hi Mädels.....
Bin seit gestern stolze Hudimami.  Zoi (gesprochen Soi) ist ganze 7 Wochen alt und möchte noch nicht so gerne alleine sein. Ich werde wohl heute aufs radeln verzichten müssen, aber nächste Woche bin ich 100 % wieder dabei, dann sind Ferien und meine Tochter übernimmt den Hund oder lieber Hündchen....ich hoffe ich kann am Samstag mal ein Bild reinsetzen.

Bis dann und bleibt schön brav.....
Eurydike


----------



## gnss (12. Oktober 2006)

Wer sonst? 

ahara
Cristina
Manni
Stemmel
ich

So richtig? Ich würde nach Bestätigung die Karten vorbestellen.


----------



## Stemmel (12. Oktober 2006)

Eurydike2003 schrieb:


> Hi Mädels.....
> Bin seit gestern stolze Hudimami.  Zoi (gesprochen Soi) ist ganze 7 Wochen alt und möchte noch nicht so gerne alleine sein. Ich werde wohl heute aufs radeln verzichten müssen, aber nächste Woche bin ich 100 % wieder dabei, dann sind Ferien und meine Tochter übernimmt den Hund oder lieber Hündchen....ich hoffe ich kann am Samstag mal ein Bild reinsetzen.
> 
> Bis dann und bleibt schön brav.....
> Eurydike



Ich möchte auch einen Hund! Ich sage immer: Wenn ich nicht bald einen Hund bekomme, drehe ich durch...  Herzlichen Glückwunsch!  Beim Thema "Hund" bist Du bei mir genau richtig. Darüber können wir uns stundenlang unterhalten. Als erstes das Wichtigste: Was für ein Hund ist es? Wie groß wird er? Wie alt ist Deine Tochter? Schon mal was von 'Fit und gesund durch Sport mit dem Hund' gehört?  Gerade für Kinder ist das eine tolle Sache.  Wie gesagt: Darüber kann ich mich stundenlang unterhalten, Nur leider nicht nächsten Donnerstag. Denn auf den Tag wurde mein Zahnartztermin verschoben.  Kannst mir sonst ja mal einen PN schreiben, damit wir das Bike-Forum nicht noch mit Hunde-Themen vollschreiben...  Toller Name. Selbst ausgesucht?

Knuddel die Kleine und ein wenig neidisch bin ich schon. Aber die Vernunft muss siegen... 

Daggi


----------



## Stemmel (12. Oktober 2006)

Heute eine kleine Runde zu zweit, Cristina und ich. 18,9 km, 1:10 Stunden. 

 Höchstgeschwindigkeit laut meinem Tacho wieder 99,9 km/h...  

@Cristina
Schön, das wir mal gesprochen haben. Morgen früh um 6 Uhr! Wecker stellen! 

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (12. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Heute eine kleine Runde zu zweit, Cristina und ich. 18,9 km, 1:10 Stunden.
> 
> Höchstgeschwindigkeit laut meinem Tacho wieder 99,9 km/h...



Dein Tacho gefällt mir *grins*



Stemmel schrieb:


> @Cristina
> Schön, das wir mal gesprochen haben. Morgen früh um 6 Uhr! Wecker stellen!
> Daggi



Mach ich, bin um 6 Uhr unten.


----------



## Cristina (12. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Wer sonst?
> 
> ahara
> Cristina
> ...



Das Passt schon...
Bitte bestellen


----------



## Cristina (12. Oktober 2006)

Eurydike2003 schrieb:


> Hi Mädels.....
> Bin seit gestern stolze Hudimami.  Zoi (gesprochen Soi) ist ganze 7 Wochen alt und möchte noch nicht so gerne alleine sein. Ich werde wohl heute aufs radeln verzichten müssen, aber nächste Woche bin ich 100 % wieder dabei, dann sind Ferien und meine Tochter übernimmt den Hund oder lieber Hündchen....ich hoffe ich kann am Samstag mal ein Bild reinsetzen.
> 
> Bis dann und bleibt schön brav.....
> Eurydike



Ich will auch....


----------



## ahara (12. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Das Passt schon...
> Bitte bestellen



Ja, bitte vorbestellen. Wann treffen wir uns wo?

@cristina: Fahren wir evtl. zusammen dorthin?

@stemmel: der morgige Freitag! Kommst du?


----------



## Cristina (12. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> @cristina: Fahren wir evtl. zusammen dorthin?



Werde direkt vom Büro fahren, wenn Du da noch arbeitest hole ich dich ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (12. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Werde direkt vom Büro fahren, wenn Du da noch arbeitest hole ich dich ab.


Natürlich werde dann noch im Büro sein...warte dann auf dich.


----------



## Cristina (12. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Natürlich werde dann noch im Büro sein...warte dann auf dich.



Okay, dann werde ich dich einfach mal einstecken und mitnehmen


----------



## ahara (12. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Okay, dann werde ich dich einfach mal einstecken und mitnehmen



  bis dann


----------



## Cristina (12. Oktober 2006)

@Dagmar
was ist mit dir?
Bist du dann auch so fleißig wie wir und wir Drei gehen dann zusmmen los?
Besser ist wir gehen schon um 18o Uhr zu Andrea und nerven mit blöden  Fragen und schauen ihr bei der Arbeit zu *hihi*


----------



## ahara (12. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> @Dagmar
> was ist mit dir?
> Bist du dann auch so fleißig wie wir und wir Drei gehen dann zusmmen los?
> Besser ist wir gehen schon um 18o Uhr zu Andrea und nerven mit blöden  Fragen und schauen ihr bei der Arbeit zu *hihi*



Das könnte euch so passen   Ich arme Wurst muss Samstag auch arbeiten   Dafür werde ich mich Sonntag aufs RR setzen und die eine oder andere Runde drehen...


----------



## gnss (13. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Bitte bestellen



bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (13. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> stemmel:
> der morgige Freitag! Kommst du?



Ohne vorher Manni gefragt zu haben, gehe ich davon aus, dass er mich auch wieder bei Dir abholen wird... Wann?  Was soll ich noch mitbringen?  



Cristina schrieb:


> @Dagmar
> was ist mit dir?
> Bist du dann auch so fleißig wie wir und wir Drei gehen dann zusmmen los?
> Besser ist wir gehen schon um 18o Uhr zu Andrea und nerven mit blöden  Fragen und schauen ihr bei der Arbeit zu *hihi*



Solange bin ich nicht fleißig. Habe um 16 Uhr noch einen Termin in Eppendorf. Werde aber nicht von HH nach Hause fahren und dann wieder nach HH. Ob ich Punkt 18 Uhr schaffe, weiß ich auch noch nicht.  Aber wir treffen und dann. Vielleicht können wir vorher ja noch auf ein  

Daggi


----------



## gnss (13. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Cristina (13. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Vielleicht können wir vorher ja noch auf ein
> 
> Daggi



Gerne, evtl. im Alex ?
Kann dann noch eine Kleinigkeit essen, oder kennst du etwas netteres kleines in der Nähe ?


----------



## Cristina (13. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


>



Bis bloß neidisch...


----------



## ahara (13. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht können wir vorher ja noch auf ein



na suuuper   und ich gehe dann mal wieder hungrig und *durstig *ins Kino  
Bis dann...freu mich


----------



## Cristina (15. Oktober 2006)

Hallo hier Süßen,

es wird so langsam dämmrig und das MTBiken wird, wenn wir es denn so hinnehmen, im Winter wegen der Lichtverhältnisse gen 0 laufen.
Die Termine am Dienstag und Donnerstag um 17o Uhr möchte ich ungern auf das WE verschieben, da ich oft unterwegs sein werde.
Muss aber alles nicht sein, denn es gibt auch die Möglichkeit, wenn unser Leuchten auch nicht mehr ausreicht, diesen durch einen Strahler zu ergänzen .

Wer ist überhaupt dran interessiert?

Wir würden die notwendigen Teile, zusammen an einem netten Abend, evtl. bei mir, im Eigenbau erstellen.
Kosten in Höhe von ca. 100  würden anfallen, näheres dazu später...

Simon, Andrea und Ich werden dies auf jeden Fall umsetzen, wer noch?


Gruß Cristina


----------



## ahara (15. Oktober 2006)

Hi @all,

Cristina und ich haben uns für den Winterpokal 2006/2007 im Team "*Schneeziegen*" eingetragen

Guckst du hier: http://winterpokal.rennrad-news.de/

oder hier: http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=18793 

Ein Platz wäre noch frei - hat noch eine von euch Lust mitzumachen??

...wir wollen ja schließlich keinen Speck ansetzen


----------



## gnss (15. Oktober 2006)

Igitt im Rennrad-Forum.


----------



## Cristina (15. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Igitt im Rennrad-Forum.



Man hat auch schwache Tage im Leben...


----------



## ahara (15. Oktober 2006)

Seid ihr etwa schon zurück von eurem "Nightride"  


gnss schrieb:


> Igitt im Rennrad-Forum.


Purer Neid... Wir sind leider schon 5, sonst hättest du dich ja noch anmelden können. So oft wie du dich hier bei uns rumtreibst gehst du schon fast als Mädchen durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (15. Oktober 2006)

Was heißt hier schon und was sollen die ""? Es waren immerhin mehr als drei Stunden und fast 50km im dunklen Wald.


----------



## ahara (15. Oktober 2006)

....ihr seid richtig gut


----------



## Cristina (15. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Seid ihr etwa schon zurück von eurem "Nightride"
> Purer Neid...



War echt cool, würde Simon sagen...

Aber ohne Licht kein Nightride, du wolltest auch eine oder?
Die Teile werden bald bestellt und ein Termin festgelegt zum selbstbauen, danach wird es schwierig...


----------



## Cristina (17. Oktober 2006)

So Mädels,

werde es Heute nicht schaffen, bin in der Stadt des Marzipans *bähhh*.

Nächster Termin:
Donnerstag 17:00 Uhr 

Licht ist erforderlich!
Keine Angst wir werden um 17:00 Uhr losfahren und kurz in die Dunkelheit kommen, das reicht erstmal zum Eingewöhnen.

@Dagmar
du bekommt bestimmt Licht von deinem Süßen...

@Andrea
werde mal rumfragen, bestimmt können wir etwas für dich auftreiben ;-)

@Kirsten
Du hast zZ kein Bike ?

mir reicht anscheinend eine schnöde Sigma Leuchte..
Bis dahin
Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (17. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Witzich... ich werde es wohl mal wieder nicht schaffen...
> 
> @cristina: Freitag Abend Caipi Abend bei mir? *Girls only* Diesmal werden wir ausreichend Eis haben...



Netter Caipi-Abend ohne Caipi. Diesmal zwar mit Eis, aber ohne Limetten    Aber Ersatz war auch sehr lecker!  

@Kirsten: 
Ich brauche unbedingt das Handy-Video von Bernie & Ert! 



Cristina schrieb:


> Nächster Termin:
> Donnerstag 17:00 Uhr
> 
> Licht ist erforderlich!
> ...



Da war es wieder, das Kurzzeitgedächtnis: Ich habe am Donnerstag doch einen Zahnarzttermin!  Es ist aber kein Mitleid erforderlich: Ist nur Kontrolle...

Ansonsten muss ich mal sehen, ob und was ich lichttechnisch so anstrebe. Besser wäre ja wohl 'eigenes' Licht. 

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (17. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Netter Caipi-Abend ohne Caipi. Diesmal zwar mit Eis, aber ohne Limetten    Aber Ersatz war auch sehr lecker!



Amüsiert euch ruhig ohne mich *Bähhhh*



Stemmel schrieb:


> Ansonsten muss ich mal sehen, ob und was ich lichttechnisch so anstrebe. Besser wäre ja wohl 'eigenes' Licht.



Eigenes Licht ist immer besser!!!


----------



## ahara (17. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Die Teile werden bald bestellt und ein Termin festgelegt zum selbstbauen, danach wird es schwierig...


Alles klar...für mich also auch eine  




			
				Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> @Kirsten:
> Ich brauche unbedingt das Handy-Video von Bernie & Ert!


... ich auch -Mütze und was war das noch  

@cristina: Morgen mit dem Rad aus der Stadt nach Hause??
@Stemmel: Kommst du Sonntag auch mit?


----------



## Cristina (17. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Alles klar...für mich also auch eine



Eine gute Entscheidung 



ahara schrieb:


> @cristina: Morgen mit dem Rad aus der Stadt nach Hause??



Wie besprochen hole dein Rad um 7:30 Uhr ab, die Erleuchtung ist auch schon da  ;-)
Jetzt kann man dich wieder sehen, wäre schade um die Augenweide *kicher*


ahara schrieb:


> @Stemmel: Kommst du Sonntag auch mit



Wäre schön...


----------



## ahara (17. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Wie besprochen hole dein Rad um 7:30 Uhr ab, die Erleuchtung ist auch schon da  ;-)


...musste "sie" lange warten? *g*



Cristina schrieb:


> Jetzt kann man dich wieder sehen, wäre schade um die Augenweide *kicher*


...du meinst doch nicht die alte Weide? 

@cristina:hast du schon bei den Schneeziegen reingeschaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (17. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> ...musste "sie" lange warten? *g*


Ne zum Glück nicht, war knapp 10 min vorher angekommen.
Du bist ganz schön gemein, demnächst darfst du bestimmt in der Dunkelheit herrumirren



ahara schrieb:


> ...du meinst doch nicht die alte Weide?


Du möchtest es doch nur nocheimal hören, daraus wird nix *bäh*



ahara schrieb:


> @cristina:hast du schon bei den Schneeziegen reingeschaut?



Nein, wieso?


----------



## gnss (17. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> ...musste "sie" lange warten? *g*



Das nächste mal packe ich fast leere Akkus in die Lampe.



			
				Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Ne zum Glück nicht, war knapp 10 min vorher angekommen.



Und vorher war ich die Wildschweine im Bistal besuchen, allein.


----------



## Cristina (17. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Und vorher war ich die Wildschweine im Bistal besuchen, allein.



Oh shit, tut mir leid...


----------



## ahara (17. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Das nächste mal packe ich fast leere Akkus in die Lampe.


... das wäre ja richtig fies... 

"Sie" bezog sich auf die Erleuchtung und nicht auf den Überbringer...in echt


----------



## ahara (17. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Oh shit, tut mir leid...



An der Verspätung bin ich schuld...konnte mein Wasser nicht schnell genug austrinken...


----------



## ahara (17. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Und vorher war ich die Wildschweine im Bistal besuchen, allein.


Wen du wohl besucht hast....dort gibt es gar keine Wildschweine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (17. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> An der Verspätung bin ich schuld...konnte mein Wasser nicht schnell genug austrinken...




Mein Bier war auf jedenfall schneller alle *lach*


----------



## ahara (17. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Mein Bier war auf jedenfall schneller alle *lach*


...und das, obwohl es gar kein Kölsch war...


----------



## gnss (17. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:
			
		

> Wen du wohl besucht hast....dort gibt es gar keine Wildschweine



Na dann können wir dich mit deiner neuen Lampe allein dort durchschicken. 



			
				Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Bier war auf jedenfall schneller alle *lach*



Wo wird bier denn in Schnapsgläsern ausgeschenkt? *duck*


----------



## Cristina (17. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Wo wird bier denn in Schnapsgläsern ausgeschenkt? *duck*



*klirr* Jetzt gibt es keine mehr :-b


----------



## ahara (17. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> *klirr* Jetzt gibt es keine mehr :-b



...das ist typisch für dich...erst trinken wie ein Kerl und dann noch die Gläser kaputt machen


----------



## Cristina (17. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> ...das ist typisch für dich...erst trinken wie ein Kerl und dann noch die Gläser kaputt machen



Seid wann trinken Männer aus Schnapsgläser...


----------



## gnss (17. Oktober 2006)

Ohne euch hätte ich fast mein Bier in der Tiefkühltruhe vergessen.


----------



## Cristina (17. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Ohne euch hätte ich fast mein Bier in der Tiefkühltruhe vergessen.



Hast du denn genug Schnapsgläser da ? *lachlachlach*


----------



## gnss (17. Oktober 2006)

Ich nuckel lieber an der Flasche.


----------



## Cristina (17. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> So Mädels,
> 
> Nächster Termin:
> Donnerstag 17:00 Uhr
> ...




Termin ist im LMB 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3424

Bis dahin
Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (18. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Amüsiert euch ruhig ohne mich *Bähhhh*



Du wolltest Dich doch lieber in einem Reggae-Schuppen rumtreiben  



cristina schrieb:


> Eigenes Licht ist immer besser!!!



Hat Manni schon auf dem Zettel!  



ahara schrieb:


> ich auch -Mütze und was war das noch



Schick Dir den Link per PN 



ahara schrieb:


> @Stemmel: Kommst du Sonntag auch mit?



Muss ich noch mal sehen. Mache ich ehrlich gesagt vom Wetter abhängig. Denn da Du Dich ja jetzt - gezwungenermaßen  - zum mitfahren entschieden hast, muss ich mal sehen, ob ich zwei Stunden alleine dort verbringen möchte  

Daggi


----------



## gnss (18. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> Schick Dir den Link per PN



bei youtube gibt es sehr viele, vielleicht kennt ihr das eine oder andere noch nicht: http://youtube.com/results?search_query=bernie+ert&search=Search


----------



## Stemmel (18. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> bei youtube gibt es sehr viele, vielleicht kennt ihr das eine oder andere noch nicht: http://youtube.com/results?search_query=bernie+ert&search=Search


 
Ich hatte es von http://lustich.de/lustich/videodb-videos-77-1.html

Weißt Du übrigens, dass Du ein sehr fleißiger Schreiber in diesem Thread bist? Es gibt nicht viele, die mehr Beiträge schreiben als Du...     
(nichts für ungut. Zeigt es doch, wieviel Interesse Escheburg erweckt  )

Daggi


----------



## ahara (18. Oktober 2006)

Cristina und ich sind heute nach dem Büro mit dem RR nach Hause gefahren. War echt  . Das machen wir bestimmt jetzt öfter! 
Wollen ja schließlich beim Winterpokal im Mittelfeld liegen und nicht mangels Zeit ganz weit hinten. 
Da dort ja die Zeit gemessen wird und nicht die gefahrenen km, können wir auch eine gemütliche Kaffeefahrt daraus machen


----------



## Cristina (18. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Cristina und ich sind heute nach dem Büro mit dem RR nach Hause gefahren. War echt  . Das machen wir bestimmt jetzt öfter!



Jajajaaaaa



ahara schrieb:


> Wollen ja schließlich beim Winterpokal im Mittelfeld liegen und nicht mangels Zeit ganz weit hinten.



Die sollen sich bloß warm anziehen ;-)
Wir müssen bloß dicke Schlappen draufziehen, ich werd mal schauen ob ich da
 was für lau bekomme in der Heimat


----------



## gnss (18. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt Du übrigens, dass Du ein sehr fleißiger Schreiber in diesem Thread bist? Es gibt nicht viele, die mehr Beiträge schreiben als Du...
> (nichts für ungut. Zeigt es doch, wieviel Interesse Escheburg erweckt  )



Es sind noch drei vor mir und bis 80 ist es ein weiter Weg, da muß ich mich anstregen.


----------



## ahara (18. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Wir müssen bloß dicke Schlappen draufziehen, ich werd mal schauen ob ich da
> was für lau bekomme in der Heimat



  Wann fährst du mal wieder in die Heimat?


----------



## Cristina (18. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Wann fährst du mal wieder in die Heimat?




Weiß noch nicht so recht...
Villeicht kriege ich noch was bei Markus ( Bergamont)


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Da dort ja die Zeit gemessen wird und nicht die gefahrenen km, können wir auch eine gemütliche Kaffeefahrt daraus machen



 Ihr wisst also, das man mit dem RR schnell fahren kann... 

WAS FÜR DICKE SCHLAPPEN WOLLT IHR DENN AUFZIEHEN?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (18. Oktober 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> WAS FÜR DICKE SCHLAPPEN WOLLT IHR DENN AUFZIEHEN?



Bestimmt die da:


----------



## Cristina (18. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Bestimmt die da:



Ähmmmm, da ist doch bestimmt wieder ein Haken, oder??
@ Manni
keine Ahnung, Anregungenwerden gerne entgegen genommen


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Bestimmt die da:



Gibt's die nicht auch in 4.0? Wird aber eng mit der Felgenweite...


----------



## gnss (18. Oktober 2006)

glaub schon. felgen sind kein problem, kann ich umspeichen:


----------



## Cristina (18. Oktober 2006)

Ihr Scherzkekse...
ich dachte ihr haltet nichts von Singlespeed, oder seid ihr der Meinug es reicht für ein Kaffeeklatsch ?
Ohne Bremsen ist das kein Problem mit der Felgenbreite ;-)


----------



## gnss (18. Oktober 2006)

Ist doch mit Schaltung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (19. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Es sind noch drei vor mir und bis 80 ist es ein weiter Weg, da muß ich mich anstregen.



Nur durch diesen Beitrag schaffe ich es, VOR Dir zu sein  Du bist sozusagen der "Quotenmann" hier  

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (19. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Ist doch mit Schaltung?




Nicht immer...


----------



## gnss (19. Oktober 2006)

hast ja recht.


----------



## ahara (20. Oktober 2006)

@gnss: Brauchst du dein Licht noch vor Sonntag zurück? Vielen Dank übrigens dafür!


----------



## gnss (20. Oktober 2006)

nein


----------



## Stemmel (22. Oktober 2006)

*@all Girls *
Seit einer Woche wird immer Regen vorausgesagt und er ist bis jetzt nicht gekommen. Wollen wir mal die Daumen drücken und hoffen, dass sich das schöne  Herbstwetter noch ein wenig hält. 

Wie sieht es aus mit einer kleinen Tour am kommenden Dienstag (lt. wetter.com haben sie 'leichten Regen' vorausgesagt. Davon wird im Wald ja das meiste von den Bäumen abgehalten)? Andrea ist dann hoffentlich wieder soweit hergestellt, Cristina hat ja eh Urlaub... Ich könnte um 15 Uhr Feierabend machen, so dass ich es schaffen würde, spätestens um 16.30 Uhr zu starten. Wobei ich 16.00 Uhr eher anpeilen würde (ich möchte nicht im dunkeln im Wald sein und die Bastelaktion für das Licht steht ja erst an). 
Kirsten wird dann hoffentlich nächste Woche wieder ein Bike haben, oder? 

Daggi


----------



## ahara (22. Oktober 2006)

16 Uhr ist für mich weder krank noch gesund zu schaffen. Nicht in dieser Woche. Die Woche drauf sieht es besser aus....hoffen wir es mal


----------



## gnss (22. Oktober 2006)

Die Woche drauf wird es noch eine Stunde früher dunkel als sowieso schon, also müsst ihr bereits um 15 Uhr starten. Dafür dürft ihr am Wochenende eine Stunde länger schlafen.
Ich hasse diese Dunkelheit.


----------



## Cristina (22. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus mit einer kleinen Tour am kommenden Dienstag
> Daggi



Um 16:30 Uhr ist okay, bin dabei...
Hab ja Urlaub, jedenfalls so halb 
Werde diese Woche jede Gelegenheit nutzen um mich aufs Bike zu stürzen.
Nichts ist schöner und beeindruckender als biken im Herbst bei Sonnenschein.
Setzt du den Termin ins LMB?

Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (22. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Um 16:30 Uhr ist okay, bin dabei...
> Setzt du den Termin ins LMB?
> Cristina



Erledigt! 

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (22. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Erledigt!
> 
> Daggi



Magst du den Zusatz "Girls only" dazuschreiben?
Hab mich eingetragen ;-)


----------



## Stemmel (23. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Magst du den Zusatz "Girls only" dazuschreiben?
> Hab mich eingetragen ;-)




Auch erledigt!

Übrigens: Wird Zeit, dass Du wieder arbeitest. War heute erst um 7.30 Uhr auf der Arbeit.  Und das auch nur, weil ich da auf einen Kaffee verabredet war... 

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (23. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Auch erledigt!
> 
> Übrigens: Wird Zeit, dass Du wieder arbeitest. War heute erst um 7.30 Uhr auf der Arbeit.  Und das auch nur, weil ich da auf einen Kaffee verabredet war...
> 
> Daggi



Super, Heute mein erster Urlaubstag:
10:00-12:00 Uhr Termin im Büro
16:00 Uhr erster Anruf "Hilfe" aus dem Büro

Schön gebraucht zu werden... aber :-(


----------



## Lefty2004 (23. Oktober 2006)

Kopf hoch wird bald wieder ... einfach telefon ausstellen

gruß aus Braunschweig ... Lefty


----------



## Cristina (23. Oktober 2006)

Lefty2004 schrieb:


> Kopf hoch wird bald wieder ... einfach telefon ausstellen
> 
> gruß aus Braunschweig ... Lefty



Hi, das freut mich aber sehr...
Und heil zu Hause angekommen?

Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (24. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Super, Heute mein erster Urlaubstag:
> 10:00-12:00 Uhr Termin im Büro
> 16:00 Uhr erster Anruf "Hilfe" aus dem Büro
> 
> Schön gebraucht zu werden... aber :-(



Ich dachte, Du hast Urlaub???

Daggi


----------



## Eurydike2003 (24. Oktober 2006)

Hi, Mädels.... ich kann bald nicht mehr .... muss bald wieder aufs Rad.
Hoffe auf nächste Woche. Ich hab immer noch kein Bild vom Hundi, aber es kommt versprochen.... Ich habe großes Mitleid für euch heute Nachmittag, aber ich wäre gerne dabei.....endlich mal an die Luft, aber ich muß mich wohl gedulden........Meine Zeit kommt!!!!!  und dann .......

Lieben Gruß Eurydike


----------



## Stemmel (24. Oktober 2006)

Seit einer Woche wird Regen vorausgesagt und er ist nicht gekommen.  

Ausgerechnet HEUTE muss dann die Vorhersage eintreffen.  In Ermangelung regenfester Bekleidung haben Cristina und ich uns entschieden, lieber mit den Männern uns in ein trockenes Lokal zu setzen.   

Wer nachher noch Lust hat: Ab 19 Uhr im Feuerstein (oder heißt das Feuervogel?) in Geesthacht.  

Daggi


----------



## Stemmel (25. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Wer nachher noch Lust hat: Ab 19 Uhr im Feuerstein (oder heißt das Feuervogel?) in Geesthacht.



Netter Ersatz für eine Runde biken. Schade, dass es Andrea noch nicht besser geht. Schön, dass auch Beppo noch vorbeigekommen ist. 

Ganz Verrückte  haben sich dann hinterher noch zu einem Nightride getroffen. Start kann jedoch nicht vor 22.30 Uhr gewesen sein, oder? 

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (25. Oktober 2006)

In Escheburg war der Start um 22:50.


----------



## Stemmel (25. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> In escheburg war der Start um 22:50.



Wenn ich mir so die Zeiten anschaue, wann Du ins Forum schreibst und ich auch noch weiß, wann Du Fahrrad fährst: Schläfst Du eigentlich auch mal??  

Daggi


----------



## gnss (25. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> Schläfst Du eigentlich auch mal??



Das lässt sich leider nicht vermeiden.


----------



## Cristina (25. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ganz Verrückte  haben sich dann hinterher noch zu einem Nightride getroffen. Start kann jedoch nicht vor 22.30 Uhr gewesen sein, oder?
> Daggi



War der Ausgleich für das schlechte Gewissen ;-)
1,5 Stunden Kampf gegen das Untergehen des Bikes im tiefen Schlamm...


----------



## ahara (25. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Netter Ersatz für eine Runde biken. Schade, dass es Andrea noch nicht besser geht. Schön, dass auch Beppo noch vorbeigekommen ist.



Komme gerade aus dem Büro. Heute geht es mir schon besser..Können wir uns nicht jetzt treffen   
Da habe ich bestimmt was verpasst gestern. Wer war denn sonst noch so da, außer mein  *lieblingsmitmiralleinefahrerk*?


----------



## gnss (25. Oktober 2006)

Daggi
Manni
Cristina
Simon
Karsten (mit K oder mit C?)
ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (25. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Komme gerade aus dem Büro. Heute geht es mir schon besser..Können wir uns nicht jetzt treffen
> 
> 
> > Auf ein Wein im Italiener ;-)


----------



## ahara (25. Oktober 2006)

mit K *g*


----------



## ahara (25. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Auf ein Wein im Italiener ;-)



Gleich?


----------



## Cristina (25. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Gleich?



um 22:00 Uhr ?


----------



## ahara (25. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> um 22:00 Uhr ?



Ok...für max. eine Stunde...?!


----------



## Cristina (25. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Ok...für max. eine Stunde...?!



ja, bis gleich


----------



## Cristina (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Mädels, etwas kurzfristig, aber schaut mal unter:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3125488#post3125488

Würde gerne hin, vielleicht fahre ich (wie immer) mit dem PKW.
Na traut sich wer? 

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## Cristina (26. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

Was ist mit Heute um 16:30 Uhr an der Turnhalle, wer kommt noch?

Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (26. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Was ist mit Heute um 16:30 Uhr an der Turnhalle, wer kommt noch?
> 
> Cristina



Ich leider nicht. Leiste heute bei meiner Freundin Freundschaftsdienst und fahre Sie zu einem Arzttermin. Hinterher muss man das natürlich auch noch beklönen und so... 

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (26. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ich leider nicht. Leiste heute bei meiner Freundin Freundschaftsdienst und fahre Sie zu einem Arzttermin. Hinterher muss man das natürlich auch noch beklönen und so...
> 
> Daggi



Hatten wir schon darüber gesprochen, nicht.
Dann betüdell sie mal, manchmal ist das notwendig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (30. Oktober 2006)

...


----------



## Cristina (30. Oktober 2006)

@ alle Mädels
unsere Einstellung zur sportlichen Betätigung geht wortwörtlich den Berg runter...
In den letzeten Wochen ist kein Treffen von "Girls only" zustande gekommen!
Bedingt durch viel Arbeit, durch die Kälte durch den Anbruch der Dunkelheit etc. PP.
Den Termin in der Woche sehe ich nicht mehr als realistisch, da wir nicht ausschließlich Nightride machen wollen und die notwendige Ausstattung auch noch nicht fertig ist 

Ein Vorschlag:
Termin auf Samstag 13:00 oder 14:00 Uhr verlegen.

Bis spätestens 14:00 Uhr kann man so Alles erledigen was am Samstag ansteht und dann geht es eine Runde biken 
Kombinieren kann man es auch anschließend mit einem Saunagang oder einem Besuch im Schwimmbad zur Entspannung.
Ein richtiger Wellnesstag eben, das haben wir uns doch verdient, nicht.

Um weitere kreative Vorschläge wird gebeten 

Cristina


----------



## ahara (30. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Ein Vorschlag:
> Termin auf Samstag 13:00 oder 14:00 Uhr verlegen.



Super Idee...da kann ich dann endlich mal wieder mitbiken  
Allerdings kann ich nicht jedes WE..bleibt abzuwarten


----------



## gnss (30. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Schwimmbad zur Entspannung.



Sowas gibt's? Ich bekomme da nur Muskelkater und ab und zu einen kleinen Wadenkrampf.


----------



## ahara (30. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Sowas gibt's? Ich bekomme da nur Muskelkater und ab und zu einen kleinen Wadenkrampf.


Typisch Mann...schon vorher jammern


----------



## Cristina (30. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Typisch Mann...schon vorher jammern



*lachlachlach*


----------



## Stemmel (30. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Bis spätestens 14:00 Uhr kann man so Alles erledigen was am Samstag ansteht und dann geht es eine Runde biken
> 
> Cristina



Irgendwie müssen Deine Tage länger sein als meine... Oder wie machst Du das?  Nun ja, vermutlich spielt da das Lebensalter auch eine Rolle... 

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (30. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Irgendwie müssen Deine Tage länger sein als meine... Oder wie machst Du das?  Nun ja, vermutlich spielt da das Lebensalter auch eine Rolle...
> 
> Daggi



Na so weit liegen wir nicht auseinander...
Ich spann halt alles ein was ich habe...
und drück dabei noch ein Auge zu ;-)

Paßt es nicht ?

Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (30. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Na so weit liegen wir nicht auseinander...



Es gibt so Phasen, da sind 5 Jahre schon eine Ewigkeit...  Und deswegen gehe ich jetzt auch ins Bett. Habe schließlich morgen früh um 6 Uhr eine Verabredung. Und in meinem Alter muss man da schon rechtzeitig ins Bett gehen. *gähn*



Cristina schrieb:


> Paßt es nicht ?



Grundsätzlich eine gute Idee. Aber ich möchte da nicht fest für jeden Samstag zusagen. Denn eigentlich ist der Samstag mein Hauarbeitstag, so dass ich für den Sonntag frei habe. ABER: Wenn es mit meiner Gleitzeit weiterhin so bergauf geht (ja, ich bin schon unter 15 Stunden Miese!), dann möchte ich meine Arbeitszeit ohnehin auf 4 Tage die Woche verlegen. Dann ist es auf jeden Fall machbar, da ich dann immer Donnerstags zu Hause bleiben möchte. Dann habe ich Samstags UND Sonntags frei  

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (30. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:
			
		

> Denn eigentlich ist der Samstag mein Hauarbeitstag


jetzt weiß ich, warum manni am samstag so gerne auf's rad flüchtet.


----------



## Stemmel (30. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> jetzt weiß ich, warum manni am samstag so gerne auf's rad flüchtet.



Was heißt hier, er flüchtet? Er wird aus dem Haus geschickt! 

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (30. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Habe schließlich morgen früh um 6 Uhr eine Verabredung.


Ich auch ;-)



Stemmel schrieb:


> Wenn es mit meiner Gleitzeit weiterhin so bergauf geht (ja, ich bin schon unter 15 Stunden Miese!) Dann habe ich Samstags UND Sonntags frei
> 
> Daggi



An mir soll es nicht liegen, also immer um 6


----------



## ahara (30. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ...Grundsätzlich eine gute Idee. Aber ich möchte da nicht fest für jeden Samstag zusagen. Denn eigentlich ist der Samstag mein *Hauarbeitstag*, so dass ich für den Sonntag frei habe.



...Manni flüchtet nicht und wird nicht geschickt, der wird rausgehauen


----------



## Stemmel (31. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> ...Manni flüchtet nicht und wird nicht geschickt, der wird rausgehauen



*hihi* Es handelt sich nicht um einen "Freud'schen Verschreiber". 

Hier wird aber auch jeder noch so kleine Tippfehler bemerkt... Ich war also wirklich reif fürs Bett. 

Daggi


----------



## Stemmel (31. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> An mir soll es nicht liegen, also immer um 6



Hat heute wieder super geklappt! War ausnahmsweise mal die ERSTE im Büro. Gott sei Dank war auf dem Gang schon Licht. Ich wüßte gar nicht, wie es angeht...   

@Cristina
wenn wir heute um 16 Uhr gehen und vorausgesetzt, ich mach keine Mittagsmiesen, dann habe ich schon wieder eine Stunde weniger auf der Uhr. Mühsam aber stetig nährt sich das Eichhörnchen. 

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (31. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> @Cristina
> wenn wir heute um 16 Uhr gehen und vorausgesetzt, ich mach keine Mittagsmiesen, dann habe ich schon wieder eine Stunde weniger auf der Uhr. Mühsam aber stetig nährt sich das Eichhörnchen.
> 
> Daggi



Werde bestimmt bis Heute nachmittag noch an meine E-Mails zu knabbern haben 
:-(


----------



## Stemmel (31. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Werde bestimmt bis Heute nachmittag noch an meine E-Mails zu knabbern haben
> :-(




Das reicht dann aber auch für den ersten Tag nach sooo einem langen Urlaub... Dann gehe lieber noch aufs Bike. 

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (31. Oktober 2006)

Nächster Termin für "Girls only" :

der 04.11. Samstag um 14:00 Uhr.
Trage es ins LMB und hoffe auf rege Teilnahme !!!

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## Cristina (8. November 2006)

Unser nächster Termin:
11.11.06 um 14:00 Uhr, das wird eine Martinsfahrt also warm anziehen.
Gruß Cristina


----------



## ahara (8. November 2006)

Sehr gerne. Muss aber erst sehen, ob ich es organisiert bekomme...Kiddy-WE


Morgen hätte ich Zeit...


----------



## Manni1599 (8. November 2006)

Morgen hätte ich auch Zeit, aber mein Akku ist fast leer, und ich habe noch kein Ladegerät......


----------



## Cristina (8. November 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Morgen hätte ich auch Zeit, aber mein Akku ist fast leer, und ich habe noch kein Ladegerät......



Da läßt sich bestimmt was machen


----------



## gnss (8. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Unser nächster Termin:
> 11.11.06 um 14:00 Uhr, das wird eine Martinsfahrt also warm anziehen.
> Gruß Cristina


Hängt ihr euch links und rechts eine Laterne an den Lenker? 



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Morgen hätte ich auch Zeit, aber mein Akku ist fast leer, und ich habe noch kein Ladegerät......


Ich habe hier deinen anderen großen Akku rumstehen und er ist voll, falls es nicht wieder regnet bin ich dabei.


----------



## Cristina (8. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Hängt ihr euch links und rechts eine Laterne an den Lenker?
> .


Ne jede Menge Glühwürmchen, wie romantisch.....


----------



## gnss (8. November 2006)

Tierqualerei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (8. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Tierqualerei.



Die freuen sich so nette Mädeln begleiten zu können


----------



## gnss (8. November 2006)

Von wegen, die frieren sich bei der Kälte den Arsch ab. Oder hast du ihnen etwas Warmes gestrickt?


----------



## Cristina (8. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Von wegen, die frieren sich bei der Kälte den Arsch ab. Oder hast du ihnen etwas Warmes gestrickt?



Die frieren nicht so wie du...
Hab noch ein paar selbsgstrickte Socken ohne Besitzer ich glaube aber, nicht in deiner Größe.
Aber zur Not bringe ich es dir bei *grins*


----------



## gnss (8. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Hab noch ein paar selbsgstrickte Socken ohne Besitzer ich glaube aber, nicht in deiner Größe.
> Aber zur Not bringe ich es dir bei *grins*


Stricken hatte ich in der Grundschule.


----------



## Manni1599 (9. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich habe hier deinen anderen großen Akku rumstehen und er ist voll, falls es nicht wieder regnet bin ich dabei.



JAJAJAJAJAJAJA!

Wenn es nicht in Strömen regenet, sollten wir ne Runde drehen....

Bis dann,
Manni


----------



## Stemmel (9. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Unser nächster Termin:
> 11.11.06 um 14:00 Uhr, das wird eine Martinsfahrt also warm anziehen.
> Gruß Cristina




Wie schon gesagt: Da bin ich nicht dabei. Zum einen wurde der Termin der Saisonabschlussfeier von Mannis RR-Gruppe von Sonntag auf Samstag verlegt und zum anderen habe ich nichts warmes anzuziehen...  

Aber dank des selbstgebauten Lichts habt ihr ja Alternativtermine  

Daggi


----------



## GFreude (10. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Sehr gerne. Muss aber erst sehen, ob ich es organisiert bekomme...Kiddy-WE
> Morgen hätte ich Zeit...



Kiddy WE und dann jetzt noch online?  Morgen kommst du wieder nicht aus dem Bett!!!

VG
Günther


----------



## ahara (10. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Kiddy WE und dann jetzt noch online?  Morgen kommst du wieder nicht aus dem Bett!!!



ich komme doch immer aus dem Bett


----------



## GFreude (10. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> ich komme doch immer aus dem Bett



Fragt sich nur wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (10. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wann?



ja, manchmal verpasse ich schon mal ein Frühstück...  dennoch ist das Singleleben schön...


----------



## GFreude (10. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> ... dennoch ist das Singleleben schön...



Das glaube ich dir  Merkt man!

Süßes oder Saures?


----------



## ahara (10. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dir  Merkt man!
> 
> Süßes oder Saures?



wenn du mir sagst woran man das merkt, sage ich dir ob Süßes oder Saures *g*


----------



## GFreude (10. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> wenn du mir sagst woran man das merkt, sage ich dir ob Süßes oder Saures *g*



...


----------



## Cristina (14. November 2006)

Neuer Anlauf:

*Samstag den 18.11.06 um 14:00 Uhr an der Turnhalle.*
Bitte warm anziehen 

Andrea ich zähle auf dich am Samstag.
Übrigens hab ich noch eine CTF gut bei dir, wie wäre es mit Sonntag in Euthin?

Keine Ausreden nur ein kurzes ja oder okay bitte.
Danke 

Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (14. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Neuer Anlauf:
> 
> *Samstag den 18.11.06 um 14:00 Uhr an der Turnhalle.*
> Bitte warm anziehen
> Cristina



Schnickschnack, lt. wetter.com wird es über 10 Grad warm... Ausserdem wollen wir uns doch auch ein wenig körperlich betätigen, oder?  Wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich dabei. Ich habe nämlich immer noch keine Regensachen... 

Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, wer dann meine Hau*s*arbeit macht. Noch kann ich die 4-Tage-Woche nicht einführen. Aber ich arbeite dran. 

Daggi

(habe den Termin in den LMB eingetragen, dazu ist Cristina wohl noch nicht gekommen....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (14. November 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Schnickschnack, lt. wetter.com wird es über 10 Grad warm... Ausserdem wollen wir uns doch auch ein wenig körperlich betätigen, oder?  Wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich dabei. Ich habe nämlich immer noch keine Regensachen...
> 
> Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, wer dann meine Hau*s*arbeit macht. Noch kann ich die 4-Tage-Woche nicht einführen. Aber ich arbeite dran.
> 
> ...



Sag mir, wozu hat man den Männer im Haus ???
Etwa zum anschauen?


----------



## Stemmel (14. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Sag mir, wozu hat man den Männer im Haus ???
> Etwa zum anschauen?



Nun ja, nicht nur... Aber für Einzelheiten ist das hier wohl nicht der richtige Platz.  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (14. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Neuer Anlauf:
> 
> *Samstag den 18.11.06 um 14:00 Uhr an der Turnhalle.*
> Bitte warm anziehen Andrea ich zähle auf dich am Samstag.


*Bin dabei*  (wenns trocken ist)



Cristina schrieb:


> Übrigens hab ich noch eine CTF gut bei dir, wie wäre es mit Sonntag in Euthin?
> Keine Ausreden nur ein kurzes ja oder okay bitte.
> Danke



Ausreden habe ich keine...nur Bedenken  
Kommt nämlich auch drauf an, wie früh ich aufstehen muss...bin Sa. unterwegs  könnte später werden


----------



## Stemmel (15. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Kommt nämlich auch drauf an, wie früh ich aufstehen muss...bin Sa. unterwegs  könnte später werden



Ts, ts, ts... Wer feiern kann, kann auch früh aufstehen!   Aber dann nicht beschweren, wenn die Zeit zum biken nicht reicht.  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (15. November 2006)

Fährst du denn am Sonntag mit...??


----------



## gnss (15. November 2006)

Wenn sie nur halb so fit wäre wie du, dann würde sie bestimmt nicht kneifen.


----------



## ahara (15. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Wenn sie nur halb so fit wäre wie du, dann würde sie bestimmt nicht kneifen.


----------



## Cristina (15. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Wenn sie nur halb so fit wäre wie du, dann würde sie bestimmt nicht kneifen.



Da kann ich mir nur anschließen.....


----------



## ahara (15. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Da kann ich mir nur anschließen.....



Verräterin  

Habe mich schon mal für Sa. eingetragen....

Wann ist denn Abfahrt am Sonntag?


----------



## gnss (15. November 2006)

10:00 in Eutin(eine Stunde von Escheburg), erfahrungsgemäß sind zwei Stunden Schlaf ausreichend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (15. November 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> 10:00 in Eutin(eine Stunde von Escheburg), erfahrungsgemäß sind zwei Stunden Schlaf ausreichend.



na dann....sach ich doch ma zu...


----------



## Stemmel (16. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Fährst du denn am Sonntag mit...??



Nein, denn ich habe ja etwas anderes vor und habe biken (noch) nicht zu meinem Haupthobby gemacht. Zumindest werde ich aber auch spätestens um 9.00 Uhr aus dem Haus müssen und dementsprechend früh aufstehen.  

Daggi


----------



## Stemmel (17. November 2006)

*Paßt Euch auch 18.11.06 um 15.00 Uhr???*

Daggi


----------



## Stemmel (17. November 2006)

Gestern hatte ich meinen ersten "Nightride". Martin und Manni sind mit mir eine langsame lockere Runde gefahren,endlich hatten sie mal Zeit zum klönen.  Es ging über Kröppelshagen, Neu-Börnsen, Wentorfer Truppenübungsplatz hinein in den sehr sehr matschigen Sachsenwald. Dann wieder über Neu-Börnsen, Kröppelshagen zurück. 

Mein Fahrrad ist soooo dreckig!  

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (17. November 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> *Paßt Euch auch 18.11.06 um 15.00 Uhr???*
> 
> Daggi



Von meiner Seite geht es klar.
was ist mit dir Andrea?

Cristina


----------



## ahara (17. November 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Gestern hatte ich meinen ersten "Nightride". Martin und Manni sind mit mir eine langsame lockere Runde gefahren,endlich hatten sie mal Zeit zum klönen.  Es ging über Kröppelshagen, Neu-Börnsen, Wentorfer Truppenübungsplatz hinein in den sehr sehr matschigen Sachsenwald. Dann wieder über Neu-Börnsen, Kröppelshagen zurück.



Da wäre ich gerne mitgefahren...Ihr meidet mich, oder?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Stemmel schrieb:


> Paßt Euch auch 18.11.06 um 15.00 Uhr???


Müsste morgen eigentlich arbeiten. Habe aber gesagt, das ich einen *gaaanz **wichtigen* Termin habe 
15 Uhr ist auch gut!


@Cristina: Wann trefft ihr euch denn am Sonntag, und wie kommt ihr nach Eutin?


----------



## Cristina (17. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Da wäre ich gerne mitgefahren...Ihr meidet mich, oder??


nee, ich glaube dass du immer abgesagt hast  


ahara schrieb:


> Müsste morgen eigentlich arbeiten. Habe aber gesagt, das ich einen *gaaanz **wichtigen* Termin habe
> 15 Uhr ist auch gut!


schön es gibt viel zu bereden 


ahara schrieb:


> @Cristina: Wann trefft ihr euch denn am Sonntag, und wie kommt ihr nach Eutin?


was heißt "Ihr"?


----------



## ahara (17. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> was heißt "Ihr"?



Wieso   Wolltest du alleine fahren?


----------



## Cristina (17. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Wieso   Wolltest du alleine fahren?



Ne aber das heißt dann: wann sollen wir uns treffen, oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (17. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Ne aber das heißt dann: wann sollen wir uns treffen, oder



Wer fährt denn alles mit?


----------



## Cristina (17. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn alles mit?



Manni, Simon du und ich


----------



## ahara (17. November 2006)

Würde ich denn noch bei euch mitfahren können?


----------



## Cristina (17. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Würde ich denn noch bei euch mitfahren können?



Wir müssen mit 2 PKW fahren und ich hab am WE keins...


----------



## Stemmel (17. November 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> *Paßt Euch auch 18.11.06 um 15.00 Uhr???*
> 
> Daggi



Termin ist geändert. 



ahara schrieb:


> Da wäre ich gerne mitgefahren...Ihr meidet mich, oder??



Quatsch! 
Nächste Woche sieht bei mir schon wieder saueng aus. Aber natürlich können wir auch mal einen "Girls only-Nightride" machen. Da muss dann aber ein 'erfahrener' Vor-Fahrer dabei sein, denn ich möchte mich nicht im dunklen Wald verfahren! Und: Bitte keine Matschwege! 

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (17. November 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Aber natürlich können wir auch mal einen "Girls only-Nightride" machen. Da muss dann aber ein 'erfahrener' Vor-Fahrer dabei sein,
> Daggi



Girls only-Nightride und dann ein Vor-Fahrer ???
Werde üben üben üben dann haben wir eine Vor-Fahrerin !!!
Werde gleich Morgen anfangen 

Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (17. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Girls only-Nightride und dann ein Vor-Fahrer ???



Ich seh schon, nicht nur in der Firma sondern auch hier muss man immer beide Geschlechter extra erwähnen  Werde versuchen, dran zu denken!  



Cristina schrieb:


> Werde üben üben üben dann haben wir eine Vor-Fahrerin !!!
> Werde gleich Morgen anfangen
> Cristina



Super! Aber morgen fahren wir doch noch gar nicht im dunkeln...  Oder willst Du Dir nur den Weg einprägen? Ansonsten könnten wir doch auch kleine Hinweisschilder anbrigen, so a la Schnitzeljagd wie früher  

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (17. November 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Super! Aber morgen fahren wir doch noch gar nicht im dunkeln...  Oder willst Du Dir nur den Weg einprägen? Ansonsten könnten wir doch auch kleine Hinweisschilder anbrigen, so a la Schnitzeljagd wie früher
> 
> Daggi



Wäre wohl gelacht wenn FRAU das nicht hinkriegen würde


----------



## Manni1599 (18. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Wäre wohl gelacht wenn FRAU das nicht hinkriegen würde



Im Dunkeln ist das Orientieren selbst mit Navi schwierig, man (Frau) besucht auch schon mal M.A.N..... 

Manni
(der Nachts auch schon mal neue Wege "findet")


----------



## Stemmel (18. November 2006)

Darf ich bitte noch einmal daran erinnern:



Stemmel schrieb:


> Und: Bitte keine Matschwege!
> Daggi



Das hat heute allerdings nicht geklappt.  Irgendwie sind wir nicht den Weg gefahren, den wir fahren wollten.   Trotzdem war es schön. Aber eben auch sehr matschig. Nachdem wir die Startzeit auf 15 Uhr verlegt haben, wurde es auch schon fast ein Nightride. Gut, dass wenigstens Andrea ihr Vorderlicht mit hatte. Cristina und ich konnten nur mit Rücklicht glänzen. 

Mein Tacho zeigt: 1:56 Stunden, 25,6 km. 

@Cristina: Diesen Weg aber bitte nicht für den Girls only-Nightride merken. Da  suchen wir uns noch etwas anderes!  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (18. November 2006)

Und ich habe noch die 9 Punkte geschafft   aber immer noch auf dem letzten Platz


----------



## Cristina (18. November 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> @Cristina: Diesen Weg aber bitte nicht für den Girls only-Nightride merken. Da  suchen wir uns noch etwas anderes!
> Daggi



War eigentlich nicht meine Absicht aber nettes Techniktraining 

@Andrea
Das wird schon spätestens Morgen in Eutin...

War eine nette MTBfahrt, und hoffe das wir das wiederholen können,
nächsten Samstag bin ich in Braunschweig und werde dort mit meiner ehem. Sportgruppe fahren.
Das soll euch aber nicht davon abhalten zu fahren, nicht wahr...

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (19. November 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> ...Das soll euch aber nicht davon abhalten zu fahren, nicht wahr...
> Gruß
> Cristina



Da muss Andrea ihren inneren Schweinehund alleine überwinden Ich bin wohl in Hesselbach (NRW) und da wird kein Rad mitgenommen... 

Bei unserer gemeinsamen Mittagspause habe ich mich allerdings im Datum vertan. Es ist - Gott sei Dank - noch gar nicht der 07.12., sondern der 30.11.

@Andrea
was ist eigentlich mit Dir und dem SfdW? Kommst Du auch? 

Daggi


----------



## Stemmel (19. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Und ich habe noch die 9 Punkte geschafft   aber immer noch auf dem letzten Platz


*
Aber immerhin 9 Punkte in einer Einheit! * Ausserdem: Einer muss immer der erste sein und einer immer der letzte. Noch bist Du es. Wer weiß, wie es heute nachmittag aussieht, wenn ihr aus Eutin zurück seid. 

Ich habe immerhin auch schon 13 Punkte  Diese Woche und kommenden Wochenende wird es mit dem fahren nix. Also wird es auch bei den 13 Pünktchen vorerst bleiben... 

Daggi


----------



## ahara (19. November 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> *
> Aber immerhin 9 Punkte in einer Einheit! * Ausserdem: Einer muss immer der erste sein und einer immer der letzte. Noch bist Du es. Wer weiß, wie es heute nachmittag aussieht, wenn ihr aus Eutin zurück seid.







*nicht* mehr Letzte mit den heutigen 9 Punkten *freu*



Stemmel schrieb:


> Ich habe immerhin auch schon 13 Punkte


----------



## Cristina (19. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> *nicht* mehr Letzte mit den heutigen 9 Punkten *freu*



Ich bin stolz auf Euch 

Zu der Heutigen CTF:

38,74 km
2:22:53 h
16.26 h/km

Hat Spaß gemacht und ....
@Ahara
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem ersten Mal 

Lieben Gruß
Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (19. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> *nicht* mehr Letzte mit den heutigen 9 Punkten *freu*


*
RESPEKT!!! * (für das frühe Aufstehen); da habe ich mich wohl getäuscht!


----------



## ahara (19. November 2006)

GFreude schrieb:


> *
> RESPEKT!!! *; da habe ich mich wohl getäuscht!



Danke, aber jetzt bin ich wieder die Letzte   wurde gerade wieder überrundet...


----------



## Cristina (19. November 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> Danke, aber jetzt bin ich wieder die Letzte   wurde gerade wieder überrundet...



Tja, ich jetzt auch....
Da hilft nur dranbleiben

Cristina


----------



## Cristina (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo.......

Am Samstag, also morgen geht es wieder auf Entdeckungsreise:
*14:00 Uhr an der Turnhalle in Escheburg.*

Derzeit haben wir fast alle Licht, also auch das ist keine Ausrede mehr 
Setzte den Termin noch nicht ins LMB, bitte schreibt ins Forum.

Wenn Niemand Zeit haben sollte wird es für mich eine Tagestour.
Irgendwoher müssen die Punkte für das Winterpokal ja herkommen .
Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (1. Dezember 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Hallo.......
> 
> Am Samstag, also morgen geht es wieder auf Entdeckungsreise:
> *14:00 Uhr an der Turnhalle in Escheburg.*
> ...



Ich nicht, habe morgen um 17 Uhr eine Verabredung und muss dafür dann noch einiges vorbereiten  

Noch bin ich im Winterpokal nicht die letzte... Ein Eingreifen scheint daher nicht erforderlich *lol*

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (1. Dezember 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ich nicht, habe morgen um 17 Uhr eine Verabredung und muss dafür dann noch einiges vorbereiten
> 
> Daggi



Sollen wir Nachtisch mitbringen? Oder etwas Anderes?
Brauchst du noch Hilfe?


----------



## Stemmel (1. Dezember 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Sollen wir Nachtisch mitbringen? Oder etwas Anderes?
> Brauchst du noch Hilfe?



Hilfe ist nicht notwendig, habe alles im Griff  

Nachtisch ist noch nicht geplant. Da lassen wir uns sonst überraschen. 

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (13. Dezember 2006)

Für alle die das Erwachsen-werden verpaßt haben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...3&postcount=29
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...7&postcount=30


Cristina


----------



## Cristina (15. Dezember 2006)

So ihr Süssen...

Am Samstag, also Morgen startet wieder "for Girls only":
14:00 Uhr an der Turnhalle in Escheburg.
Wir fahren ca. 2,5 Stunden.

Licht ist angemessen, für Diejenigen die kein Licht haben, da läßt sich was machen.

Und jetzt trettet euch mal in den Hintern, wie sieht es bei euch mit den Rängen im Winterpokal aus?
Na dann mal los.

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (15. Dezember 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> So ihr Süssen...
> 
> Am Samstag, also Morgen startet wieder "for Girls only":
> 14:00 Uhr an der Turnhalle in Escheburg.
> ...



Gott sei Dank bin ich nicht irgendeinem Team im Winterpokal etwas schuldig... 

Leider ist meine  Zeit im Augenblick sehr knapp bemessen und ich habe andere Dinge "auf dem Zettel". Insofern leider auch diesen Samstag schon wieder ohne mich  Aber ich hoffe sehr, dass es nach Weihnachten anders aussehen wird. Zumindest mein aktueller Gleitzeitstand lässt da hoffen  

Wir sehen uns spätestens am Sonntag, 10.00 Uhr in Bergedorf! 

Daggi


----------



## ahara (15. Dezember 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> So ihr Süssen...
> 
> Am Samstag, also Morgen startet wieder "for Girls only":
> 14:00 Uhr an der Turnhalle in Escheburg.
> Wir fahren ca. 2,5 Stunden.



Kann leider auch nicht...muss arbeiten...


----------



## gnss (16. Dezember 2006)

Girls only findet statt...


...im Supermarkt.


----------



## Cristina (16. Dezember 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Girls only findet statt...
> 
> 
> ...im Supermarkt.



Ja, damit die Männer Heut abend was zu essen haben...


----------



## Stemmel (18. Dezember 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Girls only findet statt...
> 
> 
> ...im Supermarkt.



..einkaufen ist irgendwie auch anstrengend. 2,5 Stunden waren wir unterwegs. Gibt es dafür auch Winterpokal-Punkte?  

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (23. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Mädels,

*wünsche euch besinnliche Weihnachten und laßt euch reichlich beschenken* 

Liebe Grüße
Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (29. Dezember 2006)

Na ihr Sofahasen, 
laßt ihr mich wieder alleine?
Muß ich mich denn wieder bei unseren Kerlen hinten anreihen   

Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (30. Dezember 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Na ihr Sofahasen,
> laßt ihr mich wieder alleine?
> Muß ich mich denn wieder bei unseren Kerlen hinten anreihen
> 
> Cristina



Nix Sofa! Immer in Action , jetzt gerade mal Pause (früher habe ich eine Zigarette geraucht, heute gehe ich an den Rechner... ). Aber Du bist wohl auch nicht unterwegs weil gerade online, oder?  

*Dann nutze ich mal die Chance um allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2007 zu wünschen und dass all Eure guten Vorsätze auch in die Tat umgesetzt werden! *

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (30. Dezember 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Nix Sofa! Immer in Action , jetzt gerade mal Pause (früher habe ich eine Zigarette geraucht, heute gehe ich an den Rechner... ). Aber Du bist wohl auch nicht unterwegs weil gerade online, oder?
> 
> *Dann nutze ich mal die Chance um allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2007 zu wünschen und dass all Eure guten Vorsätze auch in die Tat umgesetzt werden! *
> 
> Daggi



Es regnet draußen....
Vielleicht gehe ich ne Runde Laufen, im Regen tut das gut.
Es vertreibt böse Geister und mach ein klaren Kopf  

@alle

rutscht mit guten Vorsätzen ins neue Jahr, aber nicht hinterher umkippen 
*Einen all eure Wünsche erfülleneden Start ins neue Jahr*

Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (30. Dezember 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Es regnet draußen....
> Vielleicht gehe ich ne Runde Laufen, im Regen tut das gut.
> Es vertreibt böse Geister und mach ein klaren Kopf
> Cristina



 Ich hatte vergessen, den Rechner auszuschalten...  

Du bist allerdings auch schon wieder - oder immer noch? - online.... Es ist schon eine ganze Zeit trocken....     

Dann man jetzt die Laufschuhe angezogen und LOS! Punkte für den Winterpokal sammeln   

Daggi


----------



## Stemmel (14. Januar 2007)

Neues Jahr, neuer Eintrag... 

*MÄDELS, wo seid ihr?????*     

Heute war ja ein ziemlicher Auflauf im Koppelweg. Und alle Frauen aus Escheburg waren dabei   Abgesehen davon, dass mein Rad verliehen war, konnte ich leider aufgrund meiner Erkältung nicht mit.  Und das bei dem super Wetter.  

Aber aufgepaßt: Es wird mir auch wieder besser gehen und dann gibt es auch wieder feste Zeiten, zu denen wir uns treffen und fahren!  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (14. Januar 2007)

Ich freue mich schon wieder auf die gemeinsamen runden Wir sollten den Donnerstag festhalten. Werde da nicht mehr solange arbeiten. Außerdem werden die Tage jetzt ja auch wieder länger...


----------



## Stemmel (14. Januar 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon wieder auf die gemeinsamen runden



Jep, da werden wir den SaWa wieder unsicher machen!  



ahara schrieb:


> Wir sollten den Donnerstag festhalten. Werde da nicht mehr solange arbeiten.



Guter Vorsatz! Der Tag ist mir allerdings relativ egal. Nur ein fester Tag in der Woche sollte es schon sein. 



ahara schrieb:


> Außerdem werden die Tage jetzt ja auch wieder länger...



Genau!  


Daggi


----------



## Cristina (15. Januar 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> *MÄDELS, wo seid ihr?????*



Das ist eine gute Frage, an wen stellt man die bloß ....



Stemmel schrieb:


> Aber aufgepaßt: Es wird mir auch wieder besser gehen und dann gibt es auch wieder feste Zeiten, zu denen wir uns treffen und fahren!
> Daggi




So lange es während der Woche nach Arbeitszeit noch dunkel ist,
steht der Termin am Samstag noch....
Bin die letzte Zeit mit den Jungs gefahren, da ich alleine abends im Wald mich nicht sonderlich wohlfühle.
Andrea kann am besten berichten wie das so ist, mit unseren Männern...

Der Donnerstag ist okay, ich kann aber erst ab 16:00 Uhr

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## ahara (15. Januar 2007)

Cristina schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Frage, an wen stellt man die bloß ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




16 Uhr ist doch gut...wenn wir denn pünktlich loskommen...


----------



## Cristina (15. Januar 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> 16 Uhr ist doch gut...wenn wir denn pünktlich loskommen...



Ich bemühe mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (16. Januar 2007)

Ähem... ICH bin noch krank geschrieben... Also noch nicht einsatzbereit...   Doc meint, dass zur Zeit hartnäckige Erreger kursieren, von denen man etwas länger was hat (habe es ja nun auch schon wieder fast zwei Wochen )



Also: Diese Woche und bestimmt auch nächste Woche ist mit mir weder am Donnerstag noch am Samstag zu rechnen (irgendwie erinnert mich das an jemanden...  Ich will aber nicht ständig mit Abwesenheit glänzen!). 



Daggi


----------



## Cristina (16. Januar 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ähem... ICH bin noch krank geschrieben... Also noch nicht einsatzbereit...   Doc meint, dass zur Zeit hartnäckige Erreger kursieren, von denen man etwas länger was hat (habe es ja nun auch schon wieder fast zwei Wochen )



auskurieren macht Sinn.
Gute Besserung



Stemmel schrieb:


> Also: Diese Woche und bestimmt auch nächste Woche ist mit mir weder am Donnerstag noch am Samstag zu rechnen (irgendwie erinnert mich das an jemanden...  Ich will aber nicht ständig mit Abwesenheit glänzen!).
> Daggi



Diesen Donnerstag wird bei mir auch nix, mache wieder eine SH-Odyssee.
Wir gehen aber ab 21:00 Uhr ins Rabbatz, wer Lust hast auf Spielen kann gerne mitkommen 
Der Termin am Samstag 14:00 Uhr steht noch.
Setzte es ins LMB.

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## ahara (16. Januar 2007)

Cristina schrieb:


> Diesen Donnerstag wird bei mir auch nix, mache wieder eine SH-Odyssee.



Dann werde ich wohl alleine fahren...



Cristina schrieb:


> Der Termin am Samstag 14:00 Uhr steht noch.
> Setzte es ins LMB.
> 
> Gruß
> Cristina



Dieses WE kann ich nicht.


----------



## ahara (20. Januar 2007)

Wenn ich Juli unterbringen kann, werde ich heute um 14 Uhr an der Sporthalle sein. Aber nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## ahara (24. Januar 2007)

Da sich "GirlsOnly" jetzt für die Cyclassics angemeldet haben, heißt es nun trainieren, trainieren, trainieren.
Wobei ich vorläufig wegen Schnodderseuche & Co. ausfalle   Daggi kann ein Lied davon singen. 
Menno...dabei hätte ich dieses WE richtig viel Zeit. Aber vielleicht geht es ja am Sonntag schon wieder


----------



## Stemmel (25. Januar 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Da sich "GirlsOnly" jetzt für die Cyclassics angemeldet haben, heißt es nun trainieren, trainieren, trainieren.
> Wobei ich vorläufig wegen Schnodderseuche & Co. ausfalle   Daggi kann ein Lied davon singen.
> Menno...dabei hätte ich dieses WE richtig viel Zeit. Aber vielleicht geht es ja am Sonntag schon wieder





Jep, zumindest ist die Anmeldung raus  und wir warten jetzt auf die offizielle Anmeldebestätigung. 



Ja, von der Schnodderseuche kann ich ein Lied singen. Morgen sind es DREI Wochen   und irgendwie nehme ich auch immer jeden Virus mit, den es gibt. Aber lieber nicht zu früh mit dem Training wieder anfangen. Auch mit Erkältungen ist nicht zu spaßen. Sie können auf den Herzmuskel übergehen. Laangsaaam wieder anfangen. 



Daggi


----------



## ahara (25. Januar 2007)

ne nä...ich wollte eigentlich Sonntag fahren...


----------



## Cristina (26. Januar 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> ne nä...ich wollte eigentlich Sonntag fahren...



Der Termin am Samstag steht 14:00 UHr an der Turnhalle
Werde posten vielleicht kommt doch noch Jemand mit ???

Am Sonntag würde ich auch gerne fahren, lieber etwas früher so gegen 11:00 Uhr?
Müssen uns bezüglich vorbereitung Cyclassics mal treffen, wann sollen wir wieder Caipis machen?

Cristina


----------



## ahara (26. Januar 2007)

Cristina schrieb:


> Der Termin am Samstag steht 14:00 UHr an der Turnhalle
> Werde posten vielleicht kommt doch noch Jemand mit ???
> 
> Am Sonntag würde ich auch gerne fahren, lieber etwas früher so gegen 11:00 Uhr?



Samstag auf gar keinen Fall, und wenn mir Sonntag nicht mehr der Schädel brummt, würde ich eine kleine Runde mitfahren...



Cristina schrieb:


> Müssen uns bezüglich vorbereitung Cyclassics mal treffen, wann sollen wir wieder Caipis machen?



Morgen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (26. Januar 2007)

Cristina schrieb:


> ..., wann sollen wir wieder Caipis machen?
> Cristina





ahara schrieb:


> ...
> Morgen ??



Auf das dir am Sontag denn wieder der Schädel brummt? 

So wird das aber nichts mit in Form kommen!


----------



## Cristina (28. Januar 2007)

Ihr habt Heute eine schöne Tour verpaßt...

2:30 Stunden 33 km Richtung Geesthacht- Krümmel-KW-Escheburg  eine relativ langsame Tour den Temperaturverhältnissen angepaßt 
Der Boden war leicht gefroren, aber nicht glatt und es gab Sonne pur und satt.

Nächsten Samstag sind Dagmar und ich samt Anhang im Harz, Manni wird dann in unseren Verein aufgenommen.
Gleichzeitig werden auch unsere Vereinsmeisterschaften ausgetragen, also drückt die Daumen und schüttelt schon mal kräftig die Kissen.

CU
Cristina.


----------



## Stemmel (28. Januar 2007)

Cristina schrieb:


> Ihr habt Heute eine schöne Tour verpaßt...
> 
> 2:30 Stunden 33 km Richtung Geesthacht- Krümmel-KW-Escheburg  eine relativ langsame Tour den Temperaturverhältnissen angepaßt
> Der Boden war leicht gefroren, aber nicht glatt und es gab Sonne pur und satt.
> ...



RESPEKT!  

Daggi


----------



## Stemmel (6. Februar 2007)

Die Schnodderseuche läßt mich einfach nicht in Ruhe! Bin schon wieder für diese Woche krank geschrieben  und es hat mich wieder so richtig flach gelegt  



Es kann also nur besser werden  denn der 19.08. kommt schneller als man denkt! 



Daggi


----------



## Stemmel (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo, jemand da? Der Thread ist soweit abgerutscht... 

Auch diese Woche bin ich noch krank geschrieben. Nächste Woche steht voll im Zeichen der Arbeit (so ich denn ab nächster Woche wieder arbeiten gehe) bzw. Doc-Besuche, dann fahren wir nach Hesselbach aber danach sollte es dann wieder losgehen! 

So wie es aussieht, ist der fahrbare Untersatz für den 19.08.07 auch in Arbeit  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (15. Februar 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Hallo, jemand da?
> So wie es aussieht, ist der fahrbare Untersatz für den 19.08.07 auch in Arbeit
> 
> Daggi



Jepp... 

Jetzt kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen  ....bei den ersten Sonnenstrahlen geht es ab auf die Straße...der Sattel muss eingefahren werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (15. Februar 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> der Sattel muss eingefahren werden



Da muss ich noch einen neuen kaufen... Und auch noch die restlichen Teile müssen nach und nach kommen. Wie gesagt: in Arbeit. Aber immerhin! 

Daggi


----------



## Stemmel (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo Mädels!
Dieses Wochenende werde ich mich in NRW rumtreiben. Und nächste Woche ist der Terminkalender leider schon proppevoll (verdammt, wo bleibt nur die Zeit???). Aber dann, dann sollte es wirklich wieder losgehen. Bis dahin soll es auch einen neuen RR-Sattel geben. 

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes WE (und wir sehen uns sonst am 02.03. bei uns)! 

Stemmel


----------



## Cristina (22. März 2007)

Hallo.........................

Schluß mit Winterschlaf, es geht wieder los !!!!
Da sich so einiges geändert hat, bitte um Terminvorschläge bezüglich der gemeinsamen Ausfahrten am WE oder in der Woche.

Ich bin immernoch für den *Samstag als festen Termin um 14:00 Uhr und zwar mit dem MTB*
*In der Woche am Donnerstag 16:30 Uhr evtl. mit dem Rennrad ???*

Bitte um Vorschläge

Lieben Gruß
Cristina


----------



## ahara (22. März 2007)

Cristina schrieb:


> Hallo.........................
> 
> Schluß mit Winterschlaf, es geht wieder los !!!!
> Da sich so einiges geändert hat, bitte um Terminvorschläge bezüglich der gemeinsamen Ausfahrten am WE oder in der Woche.
> ...


Geht es auch etwas früher? Zumindest diesen Samstag? Evtl. so gegen 11 Uhr?


Cristina schrieb:


> *In der Woche am Donnerstag 16:30 Uhr evtl. mit dem Rennrad ???*



Das passt mir sehr gut!!!


----------



## Cristina (22. März 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Geht es auch etwas früher? Zumindest diesen Samstag? Evtl. so gegen 11 Uhr?



Wir können um 10:00 Uhr los, da dieser Samstag- Nachmittag schon verplant ist.




ahara schrieb:


> Das passt mir sehr gut!!!



Schön, eventuell mit dem Rennrad vom Büro nach Haus?
Dagmar kann sich ja jetzt nicht mehr rausreden 
Wäre nur eine organisatorische Herausforderung.


----------



## ahara (22. März 2007)

Cristina schrieb:


> Wir können um 10:00 Uhr los, da dieser Samstag- Nachmittag schon verplant ist.


Das ist doch super!!! bin dabei...wenn das Wetter es zulässt. Sprich doch schon mal mit Petrus...



Cristina schrieb:


> Schön, eventuell mit dem Rennrad vom Büro nach Haus?
> Dagmar kann sich ja jetzt nicht mehr rausreden
> Wäre nur eine organisatorische Herausforderung.



Was mach ich dann bloß solange im Büro? Mache momentan um 14 Uhr Feierabend


----------



## Cristina (22. März 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Was mach ich dann bloß solange im Büro? Mache momentan um 14 Uhr Feierabend



Dann fahren wir ab Escheburg um 16:30 Uhr reizvoller ist es allemal


----------



## ahara (22. März 2007)

Cristina schrieb:


> Dann fahren wir ab Escheburg um 16:30 Uhr reizvoller ist es allemal



  Freu mich, bin dabei...


----------



## Stemmel (23. März 2007)

Bei mir sieht es zur Zeit so aus: 

Jetzt kommen die Pedale an das RR und ein "Probe"-Sattel und Sonntag morgen werden Manni und ich das erste Mal RR fahren. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich dann einer regelmäßigen Donnerstag-Ausfahrt schon gewachsen bin... 

Und wenn ich ehrlich bin: Wenn Manni jetzt jeden Sonntag mit seinen Betriebssportlern RR fährt, würde mir eigentlich auch der Sonntag für MTB besser passen... 

Abwarten. Ihr fahrt jetzt jedenfalls zu den angesprochenen Zeiten und ich klinke mich dann ggfs. ein. Feste Termine sind jedenfalls gut, so kann sich jeder darauf einstellen. 

Kleine Anmerkung zur "Bunker"-Tour am Samstag: Wenn die Führung um 14 Uhr beginnt und wir mit der Bahn fahren wollen, dann müssten wir spätestens um 13 Uhr los. Bitte dran denken! Die Männer wollen ja noch um 11 Uhr in Aumühle starten. Aber dann noch die Rückfahrt nach Hause, duschen etc... Ich HASSE es zu hetzen! 

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (23. März 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht es zur Zeit so aus:
> 
> Und wenn ich ehrlich bin: Wenn Manni jetzt jeden Sonntag mit seinen Betriebssportlern RR fährt, würde mir eigentlich auch der Sonntag für MTB besser passen...
> 
> Daggi



Wäre zu überlegen, dann aber am Sonntag früh so um 10:00 Uhr ???
Was ist mit dir Andrea?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (24. März 2007)

Cristina schrieb:


> Wäre zu überlegen, dann aber am Sonntag früh so um 10:00 Uhr ???
> Was ist mit dir Andrea?



Diese Uhrzeit liegt mir ja eigentlich nicht so...ein mitkommen würde ich dann von verschied. Faktoren abhängig machen... 
Der Donnerstag würde aber fürs RR-Training bleiben oder ausfallen?
Diesen Sonntag, sprich morgen, kann ich nicht. Bleibt es bei heute?


----------



## ahara (24. März 2007)

Leider waren wir nur zwei "Girls"....hat aber dennoch viel Spaß gemacht. Streckenweise ziemlich schlammig haben dann auch die rumliegenden Baumstämme bei Geesthacht kaum noch gestört.

Freue mich schon auf die Tour am Donnerstag. Wird bei mir aber wohl ca. 30 Min. später...


----------



## Stemmel (26. März 2007)

Cristina schrieb:


> Wäre zu überlegen, dann aber am Sonntag früh so um 10:00 Uhr ???
> Was ist mit dir Andrea?



Nein, das bringt mir nichts. Manni geht so um 14 Uhr aus dem Haus und kommt um 18.30-19.00 Uhr wieder. Da ist es für mich doof, schon um 10 Uhr zu fahren.  

Es bleibt dabei: Donnerstags RR (gestern habe ich meine erste Runde hinter mich gebracht , das dauert noch ein wenig bis ich mich mit Euch zu fahren traue) und Samstags MTB. Vielleicht ändern sich meine Pläne ja doch noch für die Wochenenden, es gibt schließlich - sowohls Samstag als auch Sonntag - noch andere Dinge/Hobbies, die man tun kann/will.  

Wenn ihr im LMB postet, kann ich mich ja eintragen oder nicht. 

Allerdings: im Augenblick geht unser Internet nicht...  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (20. April 2007)

Ciao Mädels,

was liegt an am Samstag? Fahren wir? Meldet euch mal...


----------



## Cristina (21. April 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Ciao Mädels,
> 
> was liegt an am Samstag? Fahren wir? Meldet euch mal...



Um 14:00 Uhr an der Turnhalle?
Cristina


----------



## ahara (21. April 2007)

Cristina schrieb:


> Um 14:00 Uhr an der Turnhalle?
> Cristina



Das werde ich wohl nicht ganz schaffen. Fahre gegen 13Uhr in die Stadt (Altona), um meine Sommerreifen aufziehen zu lassen. Ich könnte frühestens 16Uhr. Wie sieht es denn morgen aus?


----------



## Stemmel (21. April 2007)

Zeit ist momentan Mangelware und mein MTB hat zur Zeit keinen Sattel, weil ich es einfach nicht schaffe, einen zweiten Terry zu kaufen. Ich weiß ja, wo es einen gibt (Harburg) und so einen Reinfall wie letzten Mittwoch in einem Fahrrad-Fachgeschäft in Hamburg (O-Ton "Was ist ein Terry-Sattel?") möchte ich nicht noch einmal erleben. Das ist ja so, als ob ich für mein Auto nach  'Ford-Fußmatten' frage und der Autohändler fragt 'was ist Ford?'.

Daggi


----------



## ahara (13. Mai 2007)

Ciao Mädels,

wie sieht es am Donnerstag (Vatertag) mit einer Tour ohne Männer aus? Hat jemand Zeit und Lust?
Mein MTB will mal wieder bewegt werden...


----------



## Cristina (13. Mai 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Ciao Mädels,
> 
> wie sieht es am Donnerstag (Vatertag) mit einer Tour ohne Männer aus? Hat jemand Zeit und Lust?
> Mein MTB will mal wieder bewegt werden...



für eine Tour im Harz wäre ich zu haben...
Sind ab Mittwoch bis Sonntag in Brocken nähe.
Schade....

Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (14. Mai 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Ciao Mädels,
> 
> wie sieht es am Donnerstag (Vatertag) mit einer Tour ohne Männer aus? Hat jemand Zeit und Lust?
> Mein MTB will mal wieder bewegt werden...



Mein MTB wurde gerade gestern wieder "mit Mann" bewegt... 

Am Donnerstag beabsichtige ich - ich weiß nur noch nicht ob mit MTB oder RR - von Berne aus nach Hause zu fahren. Will mit meiner Mutter Blumen in den Vierlanden kaufen und dann passt das ganz gut, wenn ich sie wieder nach Hause fahre. Manni hat am Donnerstag eh RR-Training mit der Betriebssportgruppe. 

Gruß
Daggi


----------



## ahara (14. Mai 2007)

So wie es aussieht muss ich dann wohl alleine fahren...


----------



## Stemmel (15. Mai 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht muss ich dann wohl alleine fahren...



... und abwarten, wie das Wetter wird... Für die arbeitende Bevölkerung soll dieser Feiertag wettermäßig ja nicht gerade ein Highligt werden  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (22. Mai 2007)

Wie wäre es mit Donnerstag? Mädels rafft euch auf...Ich stelle mal einen Termin ins LMB....17Uhr....Könnten zur Not auch auf eine andere zeit ausweichen. Meldet euch...


----------



## Cristina (22. Mai 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Donnerstag? Mädels rafft euch auf...Ich stelle mal einen Termin ins LMB....17Uhr....Könnten zur Not auch auf eine andere zeit ausweichen. Meldet euch...



Hi, 
um 17:00 Uhr ist für mich zu früh....
Um 18:00 Uhr wäre schon besser, dann bin ich dabei 

Cristina


----------



## ahara (22. Mai 2007)

Ja, können wir ja mal schauen....Vielleicht fahre ich schon mal 'ne Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (24. Mai 2007)

Habe um 17.15 Uhr einen Termin... Bin dafür gestern schon mal eine Runde gefahren. 

Daggi


----------



## ahara (13. Juni 2007)

Wie sieht es mit dem Training für die Cyclassics aus? Mädels....rafft euch auf...ist nicht mehr lange hin...


----------



## Eurydike2003 (24. Juli 2007)

Bin gestern 45 km gefahren und es war richtig klasse. Fahre jetzt erst ein Mal in den urlaub und kommen dann am 18.08. zurück und ich will Euch bluten sehen...,.,.,


----------



## Stemmel (24. Juli 2007)

Schönen Urlaub wünsche ich!  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (25. Juli 2007)

Eurydike2003 schrieb:


> Fahre jetzt erst ein Mal in den urlaub



Auch ich wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub. Trainiere fleißig, damit wir dann mal ein paar schöne Runden mit dem RR fahren können...aber kein Doping...klar   
Und am 19.8. will ich dich bei den Cyclassics sehen, wenn auch nur als "Klatscher" ....


@stemmel: wann fahren wir mal wieder?


----------



## Stemmel (26. Juli 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> @stemmel: wann fahren wir mal wieder?



Weiß nicht... Vielleicht fahre ich heute mal spontan eine kleine Runde.  Muss aber noch erst einen mittelschweren Großeinkauf starten (habe 25-jähriges Firmenjubi)  und dann ist zur Zeit das Wetter ja auch noch ein Risikofaktor... 
Lezten Mittwoch sind wir schon bei Regen Richtung Regenbogen gefahren. So spaßig finde ich die Nässe nicht.  

Daggi


----------



## Eurydike2003 (26. Juli 2007)

Hi Mädels,

vielen Dank und auf bald!!! Ich hoffe ich stehe dann am Rand und klatsche...
Also schön weiterfahren und dann bis zum 19.08.   
hoffentlich erkennt ihr mich dann wenn ich so knacke braun bin....

Tschüss


----------



## Stemmel (20. August 2007)

Eurydike2003 schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> 
> vielen Dank und auf bald!!! Ich hoffe ich stehe dann am Rand und klatsche...
> Also schön weiterfahren und dann bis zum 19.08.
> ...



Wo bist Du denn gewesen?  Habe Dich leider nicht gesehen... Oder aufgrund Deiner "Farbe" doch nicht erkannt?  

Habe schon gehört, dass Du irgendwie infiziert worden bist. Wieviele Räder hast Du jetzt? Ein MTB, ein RR? Ich weiß noch, wie Du mit dem geliehenen von Deinem Nachbarn angefangen hast...  

Fährst Du nächstes Jahr die VC mit?  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (21. August 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Fährst Du (eurydike) nächstes Jahr die VC mit?
> 
> Daggi



Soweit ich weiß, will sie im nächsten Jahr mitfahren. Hat extra ihren Urlaub 2008 in die *ersten *drei Ferienwochen gelegt  
Somit wären wir also schon vier.....brauchen unbedingt ein Teamtrikot  Irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## Stemmel (22. August 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, will sie im nächsten Jahr mitfahren. Hat extra ihren Urlaub 2008 in die *ersten *drei Ferienwochen gelegt
> Somit wären wir also schon vier.....brauchen unbedingt ein Teamtrikot  Irgendwelche Vorschläge?



Soweit ich weiß, sind die nächsten Cyclassics wegen Olympia erst am 07.09.08 (oder so in dem Dreh...). Sind die Ferien diesmal sooo spät?  

Zum Thema Teamtrikot kann ich jetzt noch nichts sagen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich das noch einmal mache....  

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (22. August 2007)

Ja, die Cyclassics sind nächstes Jahr später, aber das wusste sie vorher nicht...aber die Ferien sind auch etwas später ...


----------



## Cristina (30. Oktober 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Ja, die Cyclassics sind nächstes Jahr später, aber das wusste sie vorher nicht...aber die Ferien sind auch etwas später ...



Hallo Mädels,

nach meinem unfreiwilligen Sommerschlaf, muß ich nun die verloreren Stunden auf meinem Bike wieder nachholen.
Fährt jemand am Samstag eine kleine Runde mit?
Ich dachte so um 10:00 Uhr...

Cristina


----------



## ahara (31. Oktober 2007)

Cristina schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> nach meinem unfreiwilligen Sommerschlaf, muß ich nun die verloreren Stunden auf meinem Bike wieder nachholen.
> Fährt jemand am Samstag eine kleine Runde mit?
> ...



Wie wäre es mit Sonntag?? Samstag um 10 kann ich "leider" nicht


----------



## Cristina (31. Oktober 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Sonntag?? Samstag um 10 kann ich "leider" nicht




Mal sehen...


----------



## Stemmel (31. Oktober 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Sonntag?? Samstag um 10 kann ich "leider" nicht



Samstag ist nach wie vor mein Haushalts-Tag. 

Manni fährt am Sonntag früh zwar in die HaBe zum Klassikertreffen, aber für mich stehen am Sonntag die Steuererklärungen auf dem Tableau...  Es ist sozusagen die letzte Frist... Ich werde mich dann vielleicht nochmal nachmittags aufs Bike setzen. Oder ich bin so in "Steuerfahrt", dass ich die für das zweite Jahr auch noch mache.  

Und der WP fängt ja erst am Montag an.  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (31. Oktober 2007)

Also ich kann definitv am Samstag nicht.....muss arbeiten  

und wie Daggi schon so schön festgestellt hat, fängt der WP ja auch erst am Montag an


----------



## Cristina (31. Oktober 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Also ich kann definitv am Samstag nicht.....muss arbeiten
> 
> und wie Daggi schon so schön festgestellt hat, fängt der WP ja auch erst am Montag an



Okay, der Sonntag wäre auch in Ordnung.
Evtl. RR um 11:00 Uhr?

Cristina


----------



## ahara (31. Oktober 2007)

so früh?


----------



## ahara (13. November 2007)

Hat jemand Zeit und Lust mit mir nächsten Sonntag zu fahren?? Aber ich wollte nicht allzu früh los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (13. November 2007)

Sonntag kann ich leider nicht. Da muss ich mal wieder versuchen, auf einem von meinem Vater ausgerichteten Knobelturnier den Weihnachtsbraten zu gewinnen. Drückt die Daumen!  

Evt. am Samstag nach dem üblichen sterilisieren der Wohnräume und dem (fast) täglichen Kampf gegen die Wäscheberge... 

Daggi


----------



## ahara (13. November 2007)

Samstag muss ich mal wieder ins Büro


----------



## Cristina (13. November 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Samstag muss ich mal wieder ins Büro



Hi,

übers WE sind wir im Harz, dann wird die Skisaison erhöffnet  
@ ahara
Dein Akku wird gerade überprüft, lag ja lange...
Fürs WE ist er bereit, wir bringen Ihn dir vorbei.

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## ahara (13. November 2007)

Neid....dann wünsche ich euch mal "Skiheil" oder so.....

wir sehen uns das WE darauf im Weserbergland....  

Wenn es wieder trockener ist können wir ja wieder mal mit dem Rad nach Hause fahren....?!


----------



## Cristina (9. Februar 2008)

Ein paar Wiederbelebungsversuche....

Ich war ja lange genug untätig und jetzt kribbelt es wieder  

Besteht noch Interesse auf gemeinsame Ausfahrten?
Wieder am Samstag?

Liebe Grüße 
Cristina


----------



## ahara (9. Februar 2008)

Ja gerne....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (15. Februar 2008)

Cristina schrieb:


> Wieder am Samstag?
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Cristina



Morgen bin ich schon mit dem RR unterwegs....wollen wir Sonntag Mtb fahren?

11 Uhr?


----------



## Cristina (15. Februar 2008)

ahara schrieb:


> Morgen bin ich schon mit dem RR unterwegs....wollen wir Sonntag Mtb fahren?
> 
> 11 Uhr?



Da bin ich mit meinen Eltern unterwegs


----------



## Stemmel (16. Februar 2008)

Wir sind im Weserbergland... 

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (3. März 2008)

Hallo MÃ¤dels, da in der letzten Zeit dieses Thema aufgekommen ist....
Hier ein paar Termine der MTB-Schule Bikeride in Witten:

10.05.- 11.05. *BIKERIDE in Hamburg *
- 2-Tageskurs 
Sa 12-18h, So 10-16h 
â¬ 169,- 

und das zergeht auf der Zunge 

12.07.- 13.07. *Singletrail Camp Harz *
Sa 12-18h, So 10-16h 
â¬ 199 ,-

21.09.  Bikeride *in Hamburg  *
10.30-17.00  
â¬ 89,-


Weitere InfoÂ´s unter http://www.bikeride.de/
An einem Kurs wÃ¼rde ich schon teilnehmen wollen....

GruÃ
Cristina


----------



## ahara (2. August 2008)

Mädels....wie sieht es aus? Wollen wir nochmal zusammen fahren? Im Wald ist es angenehm kühl.....los....raus mit euch in die Natur 

Ich fahre an diesem WE....wer Lust hat meldet sich einfach bei mir.


----------



## mountymaus (2. August 2008)

Ich fahre auch! Allerdings mit dem Auto zur Arbeit.
Hoffentlich komme ich morgen mal wieder dazu mich auf das Rad zu setzten und eine Runde zu fahren.
Gruß aus dem Weserbergland nach Escheburg


----------



## ahara (2. August 2008)

Hi.....mit dem Auto...du Arme musst arbeiten....

Ich habe jetzt eine Woche Urlaub...endlich mal...


----------



## Stemmel (2. August 2008)

Viel Spaß! 

Bei uns in der Wohnung ist es auch angenehm kühl bzw. ich werde jetzt noch ein wenig putzen müssen und dann die Terasse bis zum Besuch genießen! Hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter, damit wir auch am Abend draußen sitzen können.


----------



## mountymaus (2. August 2008)

ahara schrieb:


> .....mit dem Auto.....



Tja, mal so eben etwas über 70km. Mit dem Rad müsste man da früh genug los fahren.


----------



## ahara (2. August 2008)

mit dem Rennrad geht es schneller als mit dem Mtb 

Ich muss euch mal wieder besuchen kommen....sonst kommst du ja nie in den Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (2. August 2008)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir zu dir kämen?
Dann könntest du mir/ uns mal den Sachsenwald oder die Harburger Berge zeigen?


----------



## ahara (5. August 2008)

Das wäre auch schön....suchen uns einfach ein WE aus an dem meine Kinder nicht da sind....es würde evtl. nur etwas problematisch mit Hund und Katze, denn unsere Katze mag nicht so gern andere Vierbeiner...


----------



## ahara (5. August 2008)

Falls jemand Lust hat diese Woche zu fahren....ich hätte Zeit....einfach melden


----------



## torin23 (12. August 2008)

hallo,

wollte mich auch mal kurz vorstellen, bin in letzter zeit öfter in der Nähe von Escheburg ( liegt an einem besonderen biker   ) und habe mich auch von dem MTB Virus anstecken lassen.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch am Sonntag Lust mit mir zu fahren 

Würde mich riesig freuen
Liebe Grüße und einen schönen Abend
Uta


----------



## Stemmel (13. August 2008)

torin23 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wollte mich auch mal kurz vorstellen, bin in letzter zeit öfter in der Nähe von Escheburg ( liegt an einem besonderen biker   ) und habe mich auch von dem MTB Virus anstecken lassen.
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch am Sonntag Lust mit mir zu fahren
> ...



Hallo Uta! 

Gesundheitlich bin ich zur Zeit ja ein wenig gehandicapt. Hoffe, dass ich wenigstens im Urlaub biken kann. Bis dahin leider nicht! 

LG
Daggi


----------



## ahara (17. August 2008)

torin23 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wollte mich auch mal kurz vorstellen, bin in letzter zeit öfter in der Nähe von Escheburg ( liegt an einem besonderen biker   ) und habe mich auch von dem MTB Virus anstecken lassen.
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch am Sonntag Lust mit mir zu fahren
> ...



Endlich funktioniert mein Internet wieder... Melde dichdoch einfach, wenn du mal Lust hast zu fahren....


----------



## Cristina (21. August 2008)

torin23 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wollte mich auch mal kurz vorstellen, bin in letzter zeit öfter in der Nähe von Escheburg ( liegt an einem besonderen biker   ) und habe mich auch von dem MTB Virus anstecken lassen.
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch am Sonntag Lust mit mir zu fahren
> ...



Hallo Uta,

noch ein Mädel in unserer Runde 
Leider ist Alles etwas eingeschlafen, aber vielleicht kann man einige Rehanimationsversuche starten.
Am WE ist großes GT-Treffen, da wir aber erst Gestern aus dem Urlaub zurück sind und ich nächste Woche wieder ran muß, wird nur meine bessere Hälfte zum Treffen dabei sein.

@Insa
nicht böse sein, ist mir alles zu stressig auch wegen den WE danach.

Da kann man am Sonntag bestimmt eine Runde drehen

*@all
Am Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr an der Turnhalle in Escheburg?!*

Lieben Gruß
Cristina


----------



## ahara (23. August 2008)

Cristina schrieb:


> *@all
> Am Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr an der Turnhalle in Escheburg?!*
> 
> Lieben Gruß
> Cristina



Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei


----------



## Cristina (24. August 2008)

Total verschlafen....

Die Runde ging bei mir erst um 15:00 Uhr los, einmal Reinbek und zurück das ganze auf Asphalt 
So kann das nicht weiter gehen 

@ahara
bist du um 10:00 Uhr losgekommen?

@ All
Wie wäre es mit einem Termin in der Woche jetzt wo es noch hell ist?
Ich poste einfach mal für Mittwoch 17:00 Uhr

Lieben Gruß
Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (24. August 2008)

Cristina schrieb:


> @Insa
> nicht böse sein, ist mir alles zu stressig auch wegen den WE danach.
> Lieben Gruß
> Cristina



@Cristina
warum sollte ich denn böse sein?? Ich weiß doch wie es ist, wenn man gerade aus dem Urlaub kommt. Wäsche, Wäsche und nochmals Wäsche...
Kein Problem, wir sehen uns nächsten Samstag. Muss noch von Freitag auf Samstag eine Nachtschicht machen. Mal sehen, wie fit ich dieses Mal danach bin. Leider sind wir durch die Urlaubszeit ein wenig schlecht besetzt, so dass ich keinen Urlaub bekomme . Sollen wir denn was mitbringen???

@Uta
Hi, dann lernen wir uns wohl auch mal kennen. So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, seid ihr ja auch im Harz


----------



## torin23 (25. August 2008)

@ christina ich schaffe es am Mittwoch nicht, 17.00 Uhr ist leider zu früh

@ mountymaus: ja wir sind am Wochenende im harz und ich freue mich auch Euch zu sehen


----------



## ahara (25. August 2008)

Cristina schrieb:


> Total verschlafen....
> 
> Die Runde ging bei mir erst um 15:00 Uhr los, einmal Reinbek und zurück das ganze auf Asphalt
> So kann das nicht weiter gehen
> ...




ich bin auch erst später los, aber mit dem Rennrad 

Mittwoch klingt gut..... bin höchstwahrscheinlich dabei


----------



## Cristina (25. August 2008)

torin23 schrieb:


> @ christina ich schaffe es am Mittwoch nicht, 17.00 Uhr ist leider zu früh



ab wann würde es bei dir denn gehen?

kannst das "h" ruhig weglassen (Christina)

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## torin23 (25. August 2008)

... jetzt mit Brille und ohne "h"  sorry habe wohl intuitiv das "h" eingebaut
@ cristina 
kann leider in der Woche selten vor 19.00 Uhr ( das wird mittlerweile ganz schön dunkel) außer Freitags, da könnte ich 15.00-16.00 Uhr schaffen, am besten ist es aber immer am Wochenende, da ist der Weg für mich dann auch nicht so weit  
Würde mich wenigstens sehr freuen mit Euch zu fahren 

Schönen abend
Uta


----------



## ahara (26. August 2008)

Cristina schrieb:


> @ All
> Wie wäre es mit einem Termin in der Woche jetzt wo es noch hell ist?
> Ich poste einfach mal für Mittwoch 17:00 Uhr
> 
> ...



Ginge auch 17.30Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (26. August 2008)

ahara schrieb:


> Ginge auch 17.30Uhr?



Ja das geht auch.

Cristina


----------



## ahara (27. August 2008)

Leider geht es bei mir heute doch nicht. 

Ginge es auch morgen? Ansonsten auf jeden Fall nächsten Mittwoch!! Gerne auch 17Uhr ..


----------



## Cristina (27. August 2008)

ahara schrieb:


> Leider geht es bei mir heute doch nicht.
> 
> Ginge es auch morgen? Ansonsten auf jeden Fall nächsten Mittwoch!! Gerne auch 17Uhr ..



Hallo Andrea, 
bin Morgen lange unterwegs 
Den Mittwoch sollte man im Auge behalten

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## ahara (27. August 2008)

Schade....

Ja, das sollten wir


----------



## Cristina (1. September 2008)

Mittwoch um 17:00 Uhr an der Turnhalle ?
Cristina


----------



## ahara (2. September 2008)

Ja, klappt bei mir auf jeden Fall!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7074


----------



## Stemmel (29. Juni 2009)

Mal wieder aus der Versenkung holen... 

Wie sieht es mal mit einem Mädels-ToH aus? Fiel mir so ein, weil ja gerade wieder Stuttgarter Weinfest auf dem Rathausmarkt ist. Nicht, dass wir da unbedingt hin müssen, aber ich erinnere mich da an vorletztes Jahr...


----------



## Cristina (29. Juni 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Mal wieder aus der Versenkung holen...
> 
> Wie sieht es mal mit einem Mädels-ToH aus? Fiel mir so ein, weil ja gerade wieder Stuttgarter Weinfest auf dem Rathausmarkt ist. Nicht, dass wir da unbedingt hin müssen, aber ich erinnere mich da an vorletztes Jahr...



Gerne bin zwar schon am Donnerstag dort unterwegs, aber wie wäre es am Freitag?

Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (30. Juni 2009)

Freitag ist schlecht... Montag bin ich auch schon verabredet...

Lass uns am Samstag bei einem Glas Wein nochmal drüber sprechen. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust auf ein Mädesl-ToH?


----------



## ahara (1. Juli 2009)

Wenn ihr mich dabei haben wollt komme ich gerne mit. Freitag und Montag also nicht. Wann wolltet ihr denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (2. Juli 2009)

ahara schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mich dabei haben wollt komme ich gerne mit. Freitag und Montag also nicht. Wann wolltet ihr denn?



Ich glaube nicht das Jemand was dagegen hat...
Wie wäre es mit Dienstag


----------



## Stemmel (3. Juli 2009)

ahara schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mich dabei haben wollt komme ich gerne mit.



Warum nicht?   Dann kannst Du mal von Deiner Schweden-Tour erzählen. 



Cristina schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das Jemand was dagegen hat...
> Wie wäre es mit Dienstag



Dienstag ging bei mir. Allerdings erst so ab 17.30 Uhr, denn ich habe morgens noch einen Termin, so dass ich erst spät in die Firma komme. Hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter dann noch.


----------



## Stemmel (5. Juli 2009)

Mist! Über alles haben wir gesprochen, nur nicht über Dienstag und nu sind sie wech... 

Wenn ich es mir so recht überlege, wird es bei mir Dienstag wohl doch nichts werden. Das ist meine vorletzte Arbeitswoche vor dem Urlaub und wenn ich in meinem Kalender blättere, habe ich noch so viele Termine... Das wird knapp!


----------

